# Fully Transalp Signature II Team Trail - wer kennt das Bike?



## log11 (13. Juni 2012)

Servus zusammen,

bin seit etlichen Jahren mit einem HT TA Stoker sehr zufrieden unterwegs. Nun suche ich zusätzlich ein sportlich straffes Fully.
Das Transalp Signature II Team Trail habe ich da derzeit im Fokus.
Wer kennt das Bike und kann etwas zum Rahmen, Sitzposition, Kinematik des Hinterbaus sagen? Speziell Verwindungsfestigkeit und Antriebsneutralität am Berg interessieren mich da.

Merci für Eure Meinungen.


----------



## th_philipp (13. Juni 2012)

Mich würden hier auch Usermeinungen dazu interessieren. gerne auch mal mit einem Photo von einem Signature II, um zu sehen, wie es in einer Farbe aussieht, die nicht Alu bzw. schwarz ist.

Einen Testbericht aus einer Zeitschrift zum Signature II bekommst Du, wenn Du einfach eine Mail an Transalp24 schickst. Ich habe den recht fix zugemailt bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## log11 (14. Juni 2012)

@th_philipp, danke.....da bin ich also nicht alleine mit dem Wunsch. 
Aber ich glaube das Signature II Trail ist einfach noch zu neu als das es hier Meinungen geben wird befürchte ich.
Schade nur daß es scheinbar keine Möglichkeit am Signatur Rahmen gibt, eine Trinkflasche zu montieren. Zumindest eine muss mindestens dran.


----------



## yogilein (14. Juni 2012)

Also eine Trinkflasche hat Platz, Gewinde sind vorhanden. Meins ist auch schwarz, ergo spar ich mir das Bild. 

Ich fahr seit Ende April ein 20" und bin sehr zufrieden, muss allerdings gestehen, dass meine Referenz bis dahin ein Trek 8700 von 1993 war (später aufgerüstet mit Bomber Z2). 

Ich finds sehr akzeptabel vom Gewicht her, Position ist bei mir leicht sportlich gestreckt, aber komfortabel; klettert sehr gut, ohne dass ich das Gefühl hätte, in einem schaukelnden Sofa zu sitzen. 

Wichtig für mich war auch die Möglichkeit, bei der Wahl der Komponenten mitreden zu können (in gewissen Grenzen), und schlicht sollte es aussehen. Auf farbige Rahmen wird man aber wohl noch ein wenig warten müssen - ich würde einfach anrufen, der Telefonkontakt ist sehr, sehr freundlich. 

Viele Grüße

Yogilein


----------



## th_philipp (14. Juni 2012)

Hi,

ich denke die Montage eines Flaschenhalters wird wohl realisiert sein. Transalp sagt ja, dass die Serienrahmen vom Signature II nicht mit geschweißten, sondern mit geschraubten Zugführungen ausgeliefert werden.
Auf einem Bild unter
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=544557&page=2
ist das auch zu sehen.

Für mich sieht es so aus, als ob da zwei Schrauben entsprechend einer Trinkflaschenaufnahme platziert sind. Wäre auch unsinnig, das zu vergessen.
Aber zur Not einfach mal bei denen anrufen, dann weißt Du es.

Was die Farben angeht: Da wirst Du recht haben, es gibt bestimmt noch nicht so viele Käufer die dann auch noch hier mitlesen.
Cool wäre mal ein Signature II in einem schönen blau. 
Zum Beispiel RAL 5010 Enzianblau matt und dann mit schwarzem Schriftzug drauf. Wenn der Hinterbau dann noch matt schwarz wäre, sieht das bestimmt saucool aus.


----------



## log11 (14. Juni 2012)

@yogilein, wie groß bist Du bzw. Deine Schrittlänge für den 20 Zoll Rahmen?
Ich überlege mit 1,81m und 85cm Schrittlänge den 18 Zoll zu nehmen, da ich bisher auch ein HT in 19 Zoll mit 595mm waagerechter Oberrohrlänge fahre.
Sind die Gewichtsangaben bei TA realisitisch....sprich hast Du mal nachgewogen?
Musst Du Deinen Dämpfer sperren berghoch oder verhält er sich auch offen halbwegs antriebsneutral? (wippen)

Grüße log11


----------



## yogilein (14. Juni 2012)

log11 schrieb:


> @yogilein, wie groß bist Du bzw. Deine Schrittlänge für den 20 Zoll Rahmen?
> Ich überlege mit 1,81m und 85cm Schrittlänge den 18 Zoll zu nehmen, da ich bisher auch ein HT in 19 Zoll mit 595mm waagerechter Oberrohrlänge fahre.
> Sind die Gewichtsangaben bei TA realisitisch....sprich hast Du mal nachgewogen?
> Musst Du Deinen Dämpfer sperren berghoch oder verhält er sich auch offen halbwegs antriebsneutral? (wippen)
> ...



Hallo log11, 

ich bin 185 mit 87 SL, mein Trek hatte auch knapp 600m Oberrohrlänge waagrecht (weiß nicht mehr so exakt die Zahl). 18" wäre für mich auch gegangen, TA24 meinte dann, 20" sei halt etwas entspannter. Mit 181 solltest Du aber mit dem 18er auf jeden Fall auch gut hinkommen. 

Nachgewogen habe ich nicht, fand das Rad jetzt subjektiv OK und habe der Werbung vertraut ... 

Wegen Wippen kann ich mich nicht beschweren, muss aber sagen, dass ich den Dämpfer auch meistens schließe bergauf ... offen und im vollen Wiegetritt fährt sichs aber schon komisch 

Ich hoffe, das hilft ein wenig ...

Gruß

Yogilein


----------



## log11 (14. Juni 2012)

OK hinsichtlich der passenden Rahmengröße hilft mir das sehr weiter, danke! 
Muss nochmal nachhaken. Hast Du das Signature Trail oder das Signature II Trail mit 120mm Federweg fix?
Naja das ein Fully im Wiegetritt pumpt läßt sich sicher kaum vermeiden. Mir ging es eher um die Wipptendenz beim Uphill bei halbwegs runden Tritt. Ein "Schaukelpferd" will ich auf keinen Fall haben, eher sportlich straff.


----------



## yogilein (14. Juni 2012)

log11 schrieb:


> OK hinsichtlich der passenden Rahmengröße hilft mir das sehr weiter, danke!
> Muss nochmal nachhaken. Hast Du das Signature Trail oder das Signature II Trail mit 120mm Federweg fix?
> Naja das ein Fully im Wiegetritt pumpt läßt sich sicher kaum vermeiden. Mir ging es eher um die Wipptendenz beim Uphill bei halbwegs runden Tritt. Ein "Schaukelpferd" will ich auf keinen Fall haben, eher sportlich straff.



Hallo log11, 

ich hab das Neue mit 120mm, siehe Anhang. Wipptendenz kann ich, wie gesagt, keine feststellen - fährt sich sportlich-straff und dennoch komfortabel, vor allem eben runterzu. Ich hatte zuerst auch ein wenig Bedenken, obs tatsächlich ein Fully sein sollte, aber meine Knochen danken es mir. 

Gruß

Yogilein


----------



## log11 (14. Juni 2012)

Hey Yogilein ,

hab danke für Dein Statment. Da kann ich doch schonmal was mit anfangen. Sieht echt schick aus der Hobel, schön sportlich.
Die Geo des 20 Zoll Rads würde mir gefallen....blöd das Bramstedt so weit weg ist. Sonst würde ich das 18 und 20 Zoll mal zur Probe fahren.

Gruß log11


----------



## yogilein (14. Juni 2012)

Hoi log11, 

klar, das ist immer ein gewisses Risiko ... auf der anderen Seiten muss man das, finde ich, auch immer abwägen gegen den Einsatz und die persönlichen Ansprüche, die man hat. Ich habe mir die Geometrie angeschaut und mit meinem Ist-Zustand verglichen, und dann halt gesagt, das passt schon ... aber das muss natürlich jeder für sich entscheiden. Für mich war Barmstedt auch deutlich zu weit weg, aber vielleicht findet sich ja hier im Forum jemand, der etwas näher an Dir dran ist. 

Viele Grüße und viel Erfolg beim Grübeln

Yogilein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## log11 (15. Juni 2012)

Da hast Du recht. Wer die Wahl hat hat die Qual. 
Interessant finde ich den Unterschied zwischen dem TA Signature Team  und Signature II Team Rahmen.

Signature Team:        RH 19" Gewicht 2960g Steuersatz  Acros Ai-03 1 1/8"
 3-fach konifizierte Rohre

Signature II Rahmen:  RH 18" Gewicht 2560g Steuersatz  Acros AiSX-325 tapered 
Konifizierung nicht angeben

Bin gerad am Grübeln ob der Signature Rahmen nicht doch die bessere Basis für mich bildet.
1. Konifizierung vermutlich hochwertiger
2. 19 Zoll, für meine Körpergröße passender als 18 oder 20 Zoll
3. Mehrgewicht (400g) zum Signature II vermutlich "nur" durch Unterschied 18 zu 19Zoll

Allerdings wird der Hinterbau am Signature II schon alleine durch die 120mm statt 130mm (Signature) vermutlich antriebsneutraler arbeiten.
Tja, die Entscheidung ist nicht einfach....


----------



## Polsanne (19. Juni 2012)

Hey,
auch ich stehe vor der Frage mir ein Signature II Rahmen zu holen um daraus ein schön leichtes Tourenrad aufzubauen. Leider sind die Erkenntnisse in Bezug auf das Fahrverhalten gerade im uphill relativ dünn gesät. Hat jemand denn schon Erfahrungen gerade bei langen Touren gesammelt? 
Wäre über jede Info dankbar.

Gruß


----------



## obivanonce (3. Juli 2012)

Mich würde das auch interessieren, vor allem die 140mm-Allmountain Variante. 
Ich bin den Monarch RT3 leider selber noch nie gefahren, aber von dem was man so liest, scheint die Performance, vor allem was Wippen und die ProPedal-Funktion angeht, extrem vom Rahmen abzuhängen.
Hat mittlerweile jemand uphill-Erfahrungen mit dem Signature II machen können?


----------



## pedax (7. Juli 2012)

obivanonce schrieb:


> Mich würde das auch interessieren, vor allem die 140mm-Allmountain Variante.
> Ich bin den Monarch RT3 leider selber noch nie gefahren, aber von dem was man so liest, scheint die Performance, vor allem was Wippen und die ProPedal-Funktion angeht, extrem vom Rahmen abzuhängen.
> Hat mittlerweile jemand uphill-Erfahrungen mit dem Signature II machen können?



Ich krieg meins wahrscheinlich nächste Woche, dann kann ich berichten


----------



## obivanonce (7. Juli 2012)

pedax schrieb:


> Ich krieg meins wahrscheinlich nächste Woche, dann kann ich berichten



Das wär ganz große Klasse


----------



## alibaba034 (12. Juli 2012)

Hallo Transalp24 Fahrer,

ich möchte mir ein Fully Transalp Signature II Team AM 2.0 zulegen, würde es aber gerne vorher mal probesitzen. Gibt´s nen stolzen Besitzer im Großraum Köln der mich mal kurz auf sein Rad lässt ? Der Weg nach Barmstedt ist mir dann doch zu weit.
Idealerweise 18" (1,80cm, 88cm SL).

Das wäre grandios, vielen Dank schonmal vorab und beste Grüße aus der Domstadt,
Tony


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JulianHD (12. Juli 2012)

meins kommt in circa drei Wochen nach Heidelberg. Custom Transalp Signature II AM in sandgelb mit nem xt xtr mix. werde dann gerne berichten.

Die Beratung von Arne von ich super.


----------



## pedax (17. Juli 2012)

obivanonce schrieb:


> Das wär ganz große Klasse



Ich hab nicht vergessen, aber das Bike ist leider letzte Woche nicht mehr gekommen (war am Freitag noch bei der Spedition) - da ich diese Woche aber beruflich in der USA bin, gibts den Fahrbericht erst am Wochenende


----------



## Kiesgrube (17. Juli 2012)

Interessiert mich auch sehr Stark..

Ich schwanke nämlich zwischen dem 
*
Signature II Team AM 3.0 *
-> http://www.transalp24.de/epages/618...1889209/Products/04080/SubProducts/04080-0001


und dem *

Poison Acetone T 2012*
-> http://www.poison-bikes.de/shopart/...pecial-2012/Acetone-T-2012-mit-Shimano-XT.htm


Laut Testberichten, den man eigtl nciht zu viel glauben schenken sollte, gibt das Posion wohl KLEINE unebenheiten ungefiltert an den Fahrer weiter. Wohingegen das Signature wohl Kopflastig ist und man wohl eine Hohe sitzposition hat.

Kann mich also echt nicht entscheiden. Deswegen bin ich auf deinen Bericht auch sehr Gespannt. Wäre toll wenn du ein wenig darauf eingehen könntest wenn du das Bike hast.


----------



## lilarennt (17. Juli 2012)

hey,
ich habe mich auch, nach sehr langem überlegen, für die signatureII entschieden. ich war in barmstedt um alle bikes zu testen und transalp etwas kennen zu lernen. danach stand die entscheidung fest! in ein paar wochen soll es soweit sein. wenn du das bike siehst, kannst du dich nur noch für die signature entscheiden 

gruß 
lila


----------



## Kiesgrube (17. Juli 2012)

Wie gesagt über Testberichte würd ich mcih auch sehr freuen.. Vorallem was Geometrie und Fahrwerk angeht


----------



## pedax (20. Juli 2012)

Kiesgrube schrieb:


> Wie gesagt über Testberichte würd ich mcih auch sehr freuen.. Vorallem was Geometrie und Fahrwerk angeht



Also erstmal gibt es 2 Fotos (falls sich jemand für die genauen Komponenten interessiert kann ich es hier gerne posten):









Rahmen:  Fully Transalp Signature II Team AM 2012

Größe: 18"
Körpergröße: 172
Schrittlänge: 82,5



obivanonce schrieb:


> Mich würde das auch interessieren, vor allem die 140mm-Allmountain Variante.
> Ich bin den Monarch RT3 leider selber noch nie gefahren, aber von dem was man so liest, scheint die Performance, vor allem was Wippen und die ProPedal-Funktion angeht, extrem vom Rahmen abzuhängen.
> Hat mittlerweile jemand uphill-Erfahrungen mit dem Signature II machen können?



Also ein genauerer Testbericht folgt hoffentlich am Wochenende (wetterabhängig - wobei ich bei jedem Wetter aus Gewitter oder Hagel fahre), aber hier mal ein erster Eindruck:
Ich bin zwar nur eine kurze 12 km 400 hm Tour gefahren um die Dämpfer abzustimmen (war aber ein relativ einfacher/flacher Trail mit vielen kleinen und mittleren Wurzeln und Steinen). Der Hinterbau wippt natürlich leicht mit (das tut er aber bei jedem Fully) - aber mit Floodgate auf höchster Stufe hielt sich das Wippen sogar im Wiegetritt sehr in Grenzen. Näheres werde ich aber erst im Laufe des Wochenendes posten können wenn ich mal eine längere Tour damit gefahren bin. Die geplante Tour enthält auch einige sehr steile Abschnitte auf losem Untergrund, welche nur im Wiegetritt fahrbar sind - spätestens danach kann ich hoffentlich genauere Auskunft über die Uphill-Qualität geben.

So weit macht das Bike aber einen super Eindruck und kam (fast) vollständig montiert und eingestellt zu mir nach Hause - Großes Lob an das Transalp24 Team  . Ich hab natürlich alle Schrauben mit dem Drehmo kontrolliert und alle waren richtig angezogen (was man ja nicht unbedingt bei allen Versendern erwarten kann). Auch vom Fahrverhalten hat das Bike einen guten ersten Eindruck bei mir hinterlassen  - ich muss mich nur etwas umgewöhnen, weil ich dieses Jahr bisher fast ausschließlich mit dem Hardtail unterwegs war.


----------



## pedax (21. Juli 2012)

Polsanne schrieb:


> Hey,
> auch ich stehe vor der Frage mir ein Signature II Rahmen zu holen um daraus ein schön leichtes Tourenrad aufzubauen. Leider sind die Erkenntnisse in Bezug auf das Fahrverhalten gerade im uphill relativ dünn gesät. Hat jemand denn schon Erfahrungen gerade bei langen Touren gesammelt?





obivanonce schrieb:


> Mich würde das auch interessieren, vor allem die 140mm-Allmountain Variante.
> Ich bin den Monarch RT3 leider selber noch nie gefahren, aber von dem was man so liest, scheint die Performance, vor allem was Wippen und die ProPedal-Funktion angeht, extrem vom Rahmen abzuhängen.
> Hat mittlerweile jemand uphill-Erfahrungen mit dem Signature II machen können?





Kiesgrube schrieb:


> Wohingegen das Signature wohl Kopflastig ist und man wohl eine Hohe sitzposition hat.
> 
> Kann mich also echt nicht entscheiden. Deswegen bin ich auf deinen Bericht auch sehr Gespannt. Wäre toll wenn du ein wenig darauf eingehen könntest wenn du das Bike hast.



Also ich bin heute meine erste Tour mit dem neuen Bike gefahren (zwar nicht ganz die Runde die ich ursprünglich vor hatte, weil das Wette wirklich übel war).
Hier mein Fazit von heute (Anmerkung: bin immer noch dabei die Dämpfer perfekt auf mich einzustellen):

Der Dämpfer wippt mit Floodvalve auf der höchsten Stufe nur leicht (spürbar aber nicht störend)
Fahren im Wiegetritt bei steilen Abschnitten ist problemlos (ohne übermäßiges Wippen) möglich
Die Gabel ist mir noch etwas zu hart abgestimmt - da bin ich noch am Feintuning
Das Bike ist im Uphill sehr neutral und auch ohne Federgabelabseckung bleibt das Vorderad gut am Boden
Mit Federgabelabseckung ist die Sitzposition relativ hoch aber trotzdem noch angenehm
Der Lenker ist mit den vielen Einstellhebeln ziemlich voll und bedarf etwas Gewöhnung
Über Große Bereich sind sowohl Dämpfer als auch Federgabel sehr linear in Ihrem Ansprechverhalten werden ab gegen Ende hin beide sehr progressiv und verhindern erfolgreich das durschlagen der Dämpfer
Der Dämpfer ist für das Bike mehr als ausreichend dimensioniert - selbst wenn man mit > 90 kg den Dämpfer mal mit 20% Sag fährt (fahre momentan mit ungefähr 30% Sag) so hat man vom Luftdruck her noch mehr als genug Reserve
@Kiesgrube ich hatte nicht das Gefühl, dass das Bike kopflastig, es war aber heute recht schlammig/matschig, deshalb werde ich bei meiner nächsten Ausfahrt (bei hoffentlich trockenen Verhältnissen) nochmal genauer drauf achten
Der Lenker könnte bei einer Breite von 710mm etwas stärker gekröpft (9°) sein um eine etwas angenehmere Griffposition zu ermöglichen

Wenn ihre noch spezielle Fragen habt (z.B. ob ich irgendwas testen, fotografieren oder filmen kann), dann lasst es mich wissen und ich werde versuchen die gewünschten Informationen zu besorgen.


----------



## lilarennt (23. Juli 2012)

danke pedax, das ist doch schon einmal ein super feedback. 

gruß 
lila


----------



## trunkrider (24. Juli 2012)

Ja - für den Bericht werden Dir wirklich sehr viele hier dankbar sein - pedax. Bitte halte uns weiter auf dem Laufenden - insbesondere, ob das Feintuning an der Federgabel gelingt.


----------



## log11 (26. Juli 2012)

@pedax, auch von mir vielen Dank für Deinen Bericht. Für mich kommt eher das Signature II Trail in Frage. Allerdings kann man, was Deine Erfahrungen mit dem Hinterbau anbelangt, sicher gut auf das Trail projezieren. Speziell Antriebsneutralität und Wippen waren für mich interessant. Schade daß der Hinterbau scheinbar doch deutlich spürbar zu Wippen neigt. Zumindest entnehme ich das Deinen Äußerungen.
Ich suche eigentlich ein sportliches Marathon Fully, daß sich am Heck so neutral wie irgend möglich verhält. Daß jedes Fully beim Pedalieren geringfügig am Heck wegsackt ist natürlich bauartbedingt nicht ganz zu verhindern.

Grüße log11


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedax (26. Juli 2012)

trunkrider schrieb:


> Ja - für den Bericht werden Dir wirklich sehr viele hier dankbar sein - pedax. Bitte halte uns weiter auf dem Laufenden - insbesondere, ob das Feintuning an der Federgabel gelingt.


Ich war am Sonntag nochmal unterwegs und da gefiel Federgabel schon wesentlich besser - der Trail hatte aber auch bei weitem nicht so viele Wurzeln. Da ich diese Woche am Abend relativ lange arbeiten muss, wird es den nächsten Bericht erst wieder am Wochenende geben.



log11 schrieb:


> @pedax, auch von mir vielen Dank für Deinen  Bericht. Für mich kommt eher das Signature II Trail in Frage. Allerdings  kann man, was Deine Erfahrungen mit dem Hinterbau anbelangt, sicher gut  auf das Trail projezieren. Speziell Antriebsneutralität und Wippen  waren für mich interessant. Schade daß der Hinterbau scheinbar doch  deutlich spürbar zu Wippen neigt. Zumindest entnehme ich das Deinen  Äußerungen.


Ganz so negativ wie du würde ich das nicht sehen - ja, das Wippen ist leicht spürbar (aber vor allem mit Floodvalve auf max nur noch sehr geringfügig). Aber selbst im Wiegetritt wippt das Bike nur relativ leicht wodurch keine bzw. nur minimale Antriebsverluste entstehen. 



log11 schrieb:


> Ich suche eigentlich ein sportliches Marathon Fully, daß sich am Heck so  neutral wie irgend möglich verhält. Daß jedes Fully beim Pedalieren  geringfügig am Heck wegsackt ist natürlich bauartbedingt nicht ganz zu  verhindern.


Aber wenn du es als Marathon Fully verwenden und absolut kein Wippen willst, ist es wahrscheinlich besser wenn du dich nach einem Dämpfer mit echten Lock-Out umschaust (evtl. wär das Signature I Team Trail mit dem DTSwiss Dämpfer was für dich). Das Floodvalve von RockShox verändert ja lediglich das Ansprechmoment der Druckstufe


----------



## log11 (26. Juli 2012)

@pedax, danke für die Info zum Dämpfer. (DT Swiss M210)
Der Dämpfer müsste doch eigentlich auch ohne Aufwand in dem Signature II Team Trail einbaubar sein, oder? Das wäre vermutlich die bessere Alternative wenn das geht, da der Rahmen leichter ist und mir durch den schöneren Übergang vom Oberrohr zum Sattelrohr auch deutlich besser gefällt.
Ist natürlich Geschmackssache aber das Radl muss ja auch gefallen.


----------



## pedax (26. Juli 2012)

log11 schrieb:


> Der Dämpfer müsste doch eigentlich auch ohne Aufwand in dem Signature II Team Trail einbaubar sein, oder? Das wäre vermutlich die bessere Alternative wenn das geht, da der Rahmen leichter ist und mir durch den schöneren Übergang vom Oberrohr zum Sattelrohr auch deutlich besser gefällt.



Am Besten ist wahrscheinlich wenn du mal direkt bei Transalp anrufst oder denen ein Email schickst ob der DT Swiss Dämpfer auch im Singature II Rahmen passt (hängt ja nicht nur von der Einbaulänge, sondern noch viel mehr von der Kennlinie des Dämpfers ab)


----------



## log11 (26. Juli 2012)

Hatte ich heut früh schon angefragt und gerade die Antwort erhalten. In das Sigantur II können die Jungs problemlos den DT Swiss Dämpfer einbauen. Ist vermutlich die bessere Wahl als der RS Monarch.


----------



## pedax (26. Juli 2012)

log11 schrieb:


> In das Sigantur II können die Jungs problemlos den DT Swiss Dämpfer einbauen. Ist vermutlich die bessere Wahl als der RS Monarch.



Für ein Marathon Fully ist das wahrscheinlich die besser Wahl, da der Dämpfer ein echtes Lock-Out hat . Für ein All-Mountain Fully (wie meines), welches man eher in der Freizeit als Spaßgerät verwendet als für Rennen macht der RS Monarch eine ausgezeichnete arbeit, da es durch das kaum warnehmbare Wippen nur sehr wenig Antriebsverluste gibt.


----------



## log11 (26. Juli 2012)

OK, dann sollte man das je nach Einsatzgebiet und persönlichen Vorlieben selber auswählen.
Ich mag halt eher das steifere Heck ohne Pedaleinflüsse.
Übrigens steht auch noch das Skeen 7.0 zur Disposition. 
Quasi Skeen 7.0 gegen Transalp Signature II Team Trail 3.0.
Das Skeen ist halt mit komplett Steckachse, X9-X0 Mix und vernünftigen Federelementen auch nicht übel ausgestattet. Probefahrten sind bei beiden Rädern nur schwer mögich da ich in der Mitte Deutschlands wohne.


----------



## lilarennt (26. Juli 2012)

log11 schrieb:


> Probefahrten sind bei beiden Rädern nur schwer mögich da ich in der Mitte Deutschlands wohne.



gib dir einen ruck.  ich bin von berlin nach koblenz, bonn und nach barmstedt gefahren. die fahrten haben sich gelohnt. ich bin sehr viele modelle probegefahren und fand alle 3 hersteller sehr ansprechend. meine letzte wahl bestand auch zwischen dem skeen und eben der signatureII. nach dem besuch in barmstedt habe ich mich natürlich für die signature entschieden. sehr sympatischer, hilfsbereiter und kompetenter hersteller. das kann ich von koblenz und bonn nicht alles behaupten. ausschlaggebend war, wie du ja auch schon einmal erwähnt hattest, die optik des rahmens und das in kombination mit den individuellen möglichkeiten die mir transalp bietet. da können die anderen hersteller nicht mithalten (aus meiner sicht). 

zu den fahreigenschaften kann ich leider nicht all zu viel sagen, da ich kein erfahrener biker bin (noch nicht  ). das kann pedax VIEL besser! 

ich freue mich schon auf mein bike.

schöne grüße
lila


----------



## log11 (26. Juli 2012)

@lilarennt, danke für Dein Statmant. Ja ich kenne die Reisings, habe bei denen vor einigen Jahren ein HT gekauft und bin mit dem nach wie vor zufrieden.
Generell hast Du recht, die Individualisierungsmöglichkeiten beim Signature II sind natürlich schon genial.
Das Skeen ist allerdings in diversen Tests auch sehr gut weggekommen. Und da das 7.0 ja nun auch preislich gesenkt ist sogar noch attraktiver. 
Lediglich die Zugführung unter dem Rahmen ist "verbesserungswürdig".


----------



## asdfkaba (26. Juli 2012)

Vor allem, wo gibt es sonst ne Reverb, komplette XT Gruppe und ne Elixir 9 für 1900... ich schlag wahrscheinlich demnächst auch zu 

Hat jemand ne Ahnung obs dort eine Art SSV gibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## log11 (26. Juli 2012)

SSV wirst Du bei TA nicht erleben. Es gibt immer mal nen Aktionsartikel. Soweit wie ich das aber verfolgt habe sind das i.d.R. die Hardtails.


----------



## asdfkaba (26. Juli 2012)

Okay, dann muss ich mir nur noch über die Farbe im Klaren sein Schwanke noch zwischen 7031 blaugrau und ral 1002 sandgelb...


----------



## log11 (26. Juli 2012)

Mit der komplett XT und Reverb meinste sicher das AM bei Transalp, oder?
Ist lustigerweise in den höherwertigeren Ausstattungen günster als das Marathon Fully.
Naja Farbe ist ja wirklich Geschmackssache. Ich stehe ja total auf das schwarz eloxiert. Ist so schön neutral und unauffällig.


----------



## lilarennt (26. Juli 2012)

log11 schrieb:


> Ich stehe ja total auf das schwarz eloxiert. Ist so schön neutral und unauffällig.



das fand ich auchmal toll, bzw. finde ich es immer noch toll 
habe mich aber dann doch, aufgrund der möglichkeiten, für eine farbkombi entschieden.


----------



## log11 (26. Juli 2012)

@Lilarennt, Farbkombi?
Ich hoffe doch nicht schwarz eloxiert-lila?


----------



## Scapin (26. Juli 2012)

asdfkaba schrieb:


> Okay, dann muss ich mir nur noch über die Farbe im Klaren sein Schwanke noch zwischen 7031 blaugrau und ral 1002 sandgelb...



Werde meins Morgen in graublau (7031) bekommen. Kann dann ja mal ein Bild einstellen - hilft vielleicht bei der Entscheidung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (26. Juli 2012)

Hab ich hier nen Virus verbreitet mit dem Blaugrau?


----------



## lilarennt (27. Juli 2012)

log11 schrieb:


> @Lilarennt, Farbkombi?
> Ich hoffe doch nicht schwarz eloxiert-lila?



ich hatte überlegt 

jetzt wird es orange dormant/schwarz gepulvert/weiss gepulvert -kombi


----------



## asdfkaba (30. Juli 2012)

Scapin schrieb:


> Werde meins Morgen in graublau (7031) bekommen. Kann dann ja mal ein Bild einstellen - hilft vielleicht bei der Entscheidung.



Bike schon da?

Ein paar Bilder wären super


----------



## Scapin (30. Juli 2012)

bike ist bereits angekommen. Ich bin aber noch nicht dazu gekommen es aus dem Karton rauszuholen. Werde im Laufe der nächsten Wochen erst dazu kommen. Habe nur ein Bild von TA beim Aufbau:









Bessere Bilder sowie erste Eindrücke kommen später.


----------



## lilarennt (31. Juli 2012)

sieht schon einmal vielversprechend aus  da freut man sich auf weitere bilder.


----------



## log11 (6. August 2012)

Das Team AM 2.2 hat schon wirklich ein tolles P/L Verhältnis. 
Wie ist das eigentlich mit der Wippe? Kann man die selber "umhängen" von 120 auf 140mm oder ist das abhängig von der verbauten Wippe?
Ich spinne jetzt mal....  Man könnte doch vermutlich auch das AM 2.2 nehmen und die 120mm Wippe verbauen lassen + vorne eine Magura Durin Race, oder? Die Durin Race ist ja sicher nicht teurer als die Magura Thor 120-150mm.
Ist ja dann quasi die Marathon Version des Signature II.


----------



## Scapin (7. August 2012)

log11 schrieb:


> Das Team AM 2.2 hat schon wirklich ein tolles P/L Verhältnis.
> Wie ist das eigentlich mit der Wippe? Kann man die selber "umhängen" von 120 auf 140mm oder ist das abhängig von der verbauten Wippe?
> Ich spinne jetzt mal....  Man könnte doch vermutlich auch das AM 2.2 nehmen und die 120mm Wippe verbauen lassen + vorne eine Magura Durin Race, oder? Die Durin Race ist ja sicher nicht teurer als die Magura Thor 120-150mm.
> Ist ja dann quasi die Marathon Version des Signature II.



Ist wohl abhängig von der verbauten Wippe. Ich habe mir die 120mm Wippe verbauen lassen und die MZ Corsa WC mit 100mm einbauen lassen. TA hat mir dies nach ausführlicher Beratung empfohlen. Möchte das Bike so als schnelles Tourenbike nutzen. TA ist die Version mit 100mm vorne so wohl auf Marathons gefahren. Ist so natürlich ein ganz anderes Bike.


----------



## log11 (7. August 2012)

@Scapin, danke für Deine Info. Die MZ Corsa WC habe ich jetzt so im Konfigurator garnicht gefunden. Ist natürlich auch ne coole Alternative.

Für meinen Teil hab ich mir das AM2.2 als Basis überlegt in der 120mm Variante für die Wippe. Und Vorne kommt dann die neue TS8 R 120mm rein.
Ist dann quasi ein schnelles Touren Fully....so meine Hoffnung. 
Nur bei Vorbaulänge und Spaceranzahl bin ich mir noch nicht einig.

(1,79m bei 84cm SL und 65cm Armlänge)


----------



## pedax (11. August 2012)

trunkrider schrieb:


> Ja - für den Bericht werden Dir wirklich sehr viele hier dankbar sein - pedax. Bitte halte uns weiter auf dem Laufenden - insbesondere, ob das Feintuning an der Federgabel gelingt.



So, nach einiger Zeit wieder etwas Feedback von mir - mittlerweile bin ich mit der Performance der Federgabel schon (fast) vollständig zufrieden und bin heute ca. 700 sehr angstrengende (aber mit dem Bike auch sehr lustige) Höhenmeter S2/S3 Singletrails gefahren


----------



## log11 (21. August 2012)

@pedax, hast Du schon weitere Eindrücke zum Bike sammeln können?
Du scheinst ja recht zufrieden mit dem Bike zu sein. Bin kurz davor mir das Signature II Team Trail in ner leicht modifizierten Variante bei TA zu bestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedax (22. August 2012)

log11 schrieb:


> @pedax, hast Du schon weitere Eindrücke zum Bike sammeln können?
> Du scheinst ja recht zufrieden mit dem Bike zu sein. Bin kurz davor mir das Signature II Team Trail in ner leicht modifizierten Variante bei TA zu bestellen.



Ja, ich bin sehr zufrieden aber momentan etwas kurz angebunden, weil ich wieder mal wieder in der USA weile, aber vielleicht hab ich morgen in der Früh Zeit näheres zu schreiben (JetLag sei Dank werd ich sicher wieder früh wach sein)

PS: ich hab das Signature II Team AM (ist aber bis auf die Hinterbauwippe das gleiche Bike)


----------



## log11 (22. August 2012)

@pedax, erstmal danke für Deine kurze Rückinfo. Dann erhol Dich mal vom JetLag, ist sicher stressig.
Ja das AM hat ja am Heck statt der 120mm die 140mm Wippe und vorne die höhenverstellbare Federgabel. 
Hab auch drüber nachgedacht, preislich ist das AM und das Trail ja fast gleich. Es besteht dann nur in Sachen Gewicht und vermutlich im Handling der Unterschied zwischen den 2 Versionen. Fürs Mittelgebirge und um auch mal Strecke zu machen wird das Trail aber vermutlich die bessere Wahl für mich sein.
Speziell Deine Erfahrungen zur Kinematik des Rahmens sind für mich interessant.


----------



## Scapin (13. September 2012)

Habe das Rad jetzt seit einigen Wochen und bin mit der Abstimmung jetzt voll zufrieden. Die 120mm hinten fahre ich mit gut 20% SAG, die Gabel ist auch recht straff abgestimmt. Das Rad ist mit 11,3 kg incl. Pedale leicht und fährt sich schnell und trotz meiner 100kg so gut wie wippfrei. Der Hinterbau und die MZ passen - nach guter Beratung von TA - nach ausführlicher Abstimmung sehr gut zusammen.Für mich ein sehr gutes und schnelles Tourenbike. Tolle Qualität von Transalp, hierfür ein echtes Lob. Sehr gut aufgebaut, hochwertige Pulverlackierung und super Service! 

Nochmals vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## rosso80 (26. Oktober 2012)

Hallo, bin zufällig auf das Forum gestoßen, weil man nicht viel über das Signature II im Netz findet. Habe mir auch eins aufgebaut, bin total begeistert von dem Rad,  kein Wippen bergauf, bergab auch Top  Eckdaten: 150/140mm, 11,3kg (inkl. Pedale), Rock Shox Revelation WC, K-Force Light, Formula RX 180/160mm, XTR Umwerfer, Schaltwerk, etc. , 2300. Schlicht in Schwarz/Rot eloxiert gehalten.... VG Tobi

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/2r/07/2r07z74pt1u6/large_P103000_.jpg?0


----------



## rence (30. November 2012)

Hallo,

ich lese hier schon seit langem fleissig mit und interessiere mich sehr für die AM Version im Custom Aufbau. Ich bin 1.74 Groß, Schrittlänge ist 81.
Da das Oberrohr beim 18er recht lang ist, befürchte ich jetzt, dass die Sitzposition evtl. ein wenig zu gestreckt sein könnte. Meint ihr ein 80er Vorbau würde passen um das ein wenig auszugleichen. Der scheint mir auf der Website ja der kürzeste zu sein, den sie anbieten. 
Und noch eine etwas allgemeinere Frage: Sitzt man mit einem Riser Lenker aufrechter?
Bin bis jetzt ausschließlich Race HT gefahren (15 Jahre) und möchte jetzt gerne eine andere Richtung einschlagen. Zweck werden Touren zwischen 35 und 100 km sein. HM mäßig zwischen 500 und 1600-2000, mit möglichst hohem ST Anteil und auch technisch schwieriges (hoch und runter). 
Mein Aufbau wird mit Pedalen so ca. 12.5 kg wiegen, denke das wird dann passen, auch wenn es wahrscheinlich ne Umstellung wird.
Wäre auch interessiert, wie @pedax mit dem 18er klar kommt, da du ja eine ähnliche Körpergröße hast.
Würde mich über Antworten freuen.
LG,
rence


----------



## rence (5. Dezember 2012)

Nachdem ich das Canyon XC eines Freundes in 18.5 gefahren bin, dass ebenfalls ein 595er Oberrohr hat, haben sich meine Bedenken zerschlagen und ich hab das Rad bestellt 
Bilder gibt es, sobald ich das gute Stück habe. Magura MT6 und Gabel TS8R, ansonsten x9 und slx und Crosstrail Laufräder. Bin mal gespannt, ob ich mit 12.5 inklusiv Pedale hinkomme.
Pulverbeschichtung wird RAL 5004 - schwarzblau sein.


----------



## Roonieman (8. Januar 2013)

Nach vielen mitlesen hab auch ich mich entschieden. Im April gehts in den Norden. Zwar ein ganz schönes Stück aber ich bin mir sicher das es sich lohnt


----------



## derZimbo (10. Januar 2013)

Ich war vor Weihnachten auf Urlaub in HH, da habe ich mal einen Abstecher zu Transalp gemacht. War wirklich klasse.
Sehr nette Leute und eine schöne kleine Firma.

Meine Bestellung geht in den nächsten Tagen raus.


----------



## pedax (26. Januar 2013)

rence schrieb:


> Wäre auch interessiert, wie @pedax mit dem 18er klar kommt, da du ja eine ähnliche Körpergröße hast.
> Würde mich über Antworten freuen.



 @rence sorry für die späte Antwort, bin um die Jahreszeit einfach mehr auf 2 Brettern unterwegs 
Also:
18er passt von der Körpergröße her super, der Vorbau ist eher lang genug hab auch mal überlegt ob ich 1 oder 2 cm kürzeren dranschrauben sollte, wäre doch etwas sportlicher, hab ich aber bisher nicht gemacht weil ich so auch gut zurecht komme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rence (29. Januar 2013)

Hi, @pedax hab mein Rad mittlerweile auch in 18 und ist wirklich passend. 16 wäre mir echt ein bisschen kurz geworden glaube ich. Mangels gutem Wetter bin ich aber noch nicht viel gefahren.
Stelle demnächst mal paar Bilder rein.


----------



## Theees (2. Februar 2013)

rence schrieb:


> Pulverbeschichtung wird RAL 5004 - schwarzblau sein.



Hey Rence,

wann wird Dein Bike denn kommen?

Bin da nämlich mal auf die Bilder gespannt! RAL 5004 hat TA leider nicht auf ihrer HP.

Ich muss demnächst nochmal geschäftlich in den hohen Norden.

Kann es garnicht abwarte


----------



## rence (2. Februar 2013)

Das ist schon da. Ich stelle nächste Woche hier ein paar Bilder rein. Bin momentan noch in Brüssel und hab das Rad nicht mit.
Mir gefällt es super gut, genau so hatte ich es mir vorgestellt.


----------



## Theees (10. März 2013)

Wir warten noch


----------



## reaction187 (21. März 2013)

Hat der fully Rahmen in der Größe 20" irgendwelche nachteile gegenüber dem 18"er? (z.b mehr wippen oder ähnliches?)

Ich überleg grad ob mir 18 oder 20 besser passt. Hab beim HT 18" und 100m Vorbau.

Könnte doch dann einen fully in 20" nehmen und 80er Vorbau. Wäre dann doch in etwa gleich von der Geometrie.

Möchte eine 120er Gabel verbauen und das bike für lockere touren und einfachere Waldfahrten nehmen. Kein extremen sachen.. sprünge oder sowas.

bin immernoch 1,78m groß mit 85er SL.


----------



## shibby68 (21. März 2013)

Nimm 18" bei deiner Körpergröße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reaction187 (21. März 2013)

hm...
wie ich schon schrieb beim HT hab ich 18" und einen 100er vorbau, daher dachte ich mir nun für ein entspannteres fahren mit einem fully wäre der größere rahmen noch besser in verbindung mit einem kleineren vorbau, aber wenn du meinst 18 wäre besser. ich lieg halt perfekt zwischen 18 und 20 ".


----------



## rosso80 (21. März 2013)

Ich bin 1,72cm bei 81cm Schrittlänge, das 16 Zoll passt einwandfrei mit 80 Vorbaulänge. Ich würde bei deiner Größe auch das 18 Zoll nehmen, ist wendiger.


----------



## Julian62 (21. März 2013)

Ich mache die Entscheidung mal wieder schwerer, bevor das hier zu eindeutig wird 

1,80 mit 85 SL, 18". Passt zwar, vom Sattelauszug her auch noch prima, aber das Oberrohr könnte *für mich* gerne etwas länger sein.

Musst also abwägen, was du mit dem Radl anstellst. Bei Tourenorientierung würde ich nächstes Mal auf 20" gehen.


----------



## reaction187 (21. März 2013)

danke 

welche vorbaulänge hast du denn?

es ist natürlich auch so dass man beim 20er rahmen mit gleichem vorbau wie beim 18er erstmal gestreckter sitzt, was ich eigentlich für touren nicht so gut finde.

will aber auch nicht nur im kreis fahren, also wendig solls schon sein, möchte quasi auf dem bürgersteig wenden können ohne abzusteigen.

das 20er hat schon ne recht lange OR Länge.

misst man die SL eigentlich ohne oder mit schuhe? weil mit schuhe komm ich auf 2cm mehr und ich fahr ja mit schuhen und nicht barfuß.


----------



## Julian62 (21. März 2013)

Habe mit 100er Vorbau angefangen, aber fahre inzwischen mit 75er. Wie du siehst, es passt schon, man muss es halt mögen.
Hab aber (natürlich) nie auf dem 20" gesessen, vielleicht würde ich auch sagen "der Rahmen ist mir viel zu lang"...
Mit dem kurzen Vorbau kommt der Lenker auch etwas tiefer, darf man nicht vergessen! 

SL misst man soweit ich weiß barfuß.


----------



## reaction187 (21. März 2013)

also wenn du mit deinem 18er einen 75er Vorbau fährst und dir das nicht zu kurz ist, dann wäre dir doch der 20er zu lang. Ansonsten könntest du ja auch einen längeren Vorbau nehmen. Bis 100mm ist das ja noch ok.

Ich wollte eigentlich einen 80er oder 90er vorbau an den fullyrahmen anbringen.

kürzer auf keinen fall, weil dann wird das bike ja sehr hibbelig im lenkverhalten.

bist du denn sonst zufrieden mit der rahmengröße?

beim 20er gefällt mir lediglich das etwas zu hochgezogene gusset nicht.
Optisch ist der 18er schöner.


----------



## Julian62 (22. März 2013)

Jo - wie gesagt, es ist halt kompakt 

Sonst bin ich zufrieden  Bzgl. Sattelüberhöhung kannst du ja mal bei mir in der Galerie schauen, finde das passt.


----------



## reaction187 (22. März 2013)

Klar passt das.... warum auch nicht? Ich glaub ich hab meine Stütze noch weiter rausgezogen.... aber das ist kein Grund für mich einen größeren Rahmen zu nehmen, da ist die OR Länge entscheidener, um nicht einen zu großen Vorbau zu brauchen.

Kannst du mal nachmessen wieviel CM deine Sattelstütze draussen ist?

Tendiere jetzt immernoch eher zum 18er Rahmen mit einem 90er Vorbau.


Wie meinst du das jetzt genau mit "Kompakt" ? es sind ja immerhin nur 2cm die dein Rahmen kürzer ist als der 20er.

Ob das jetzt wirklich so viel ausmacht....


----------



## Julian62 (22. März 2013)

Auszug sind rund 22 cm.

Hat der 20" echt nur ein 2 cm längeres Oberrohr? Dann ist es wirklich wurscht, würd ich den 18" an deiner Stelle nehmen


----------



## reaction187 (23. März 2013)

2 oder 2,5cm...

ich hab meine Sattelstütze 25cm draussen.

ohne Sattel gemessen. Also bis zur Oberkante der Stütze, wo die Klemmung ist.

Wenn ich jetzt von oberkante sattel bis zur tretlagermitte messe, dann sind es ca 82cm, aber da sollten es ja normalerweise 85cm sein weil das ja wohl angeblich mit der Schrittlänge gleichzusetzen ist.

Aber wenn ich den Sattel weiter rausziehe dann ist es mir zu hoch.

Sind die 25 cm denn zu viel, ist es besser wenn weniger?
das würde dann nur mit größeren rahmen gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lone_wolf (23. März 2013)

Damit die anderen Leser nicht irritiert sind - die Tretlagermitte befindet sich im Mittelpunkt des Innenlagers, nicht im Pedalauge 
Und die Sattelhöhe ergibt sich aus der Schrittlänge mal 0,885.
Dieser Wert in cm ergibt die Sitzhöhe, die von der Tretlagermitte bis zur Satteloberkante entlang des Sitzrohres gemessen wird...
Kann natürlich je nach persönlicem Befinden um wenige mm differieren.

P.S. warum sind einige so scharf darauf, einen viel zu großen Rahmen zu fahren?


----------



## reaction187 (23. März 2013)

Habe das gerade mal bei mir nachgemessen und da kommt die Rechnung hin. Das passt also.

Du hast deine Sattelstütze ja noch viel weiter rausgezogen. Wie groß bist du nochmal? SL?

Was wäre denn für dich ein "viel zu großer Rahmen" ?


----------



## rence (29. März 2013)

Sorry für die lange Wartezeit, hier endlich mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Rad 


rence schrieb:


> Heute endlich mal ein paar Bilder gemacht vom Radl.


----------



## smmabart (29. März 2013)

@rence: Wow, sieht super aus. Die Farbe ist ja der Hammer! Da kann man neidisch werden ;-)


----------



## rence (29. März 2013)

Ja, Danke, gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Aber ans fullyfahren muss ich mich noch bissl gewöhnen


----------



## pedax (29. März 2013)

@rence




Schönes Bike 
Ich weiß nicht wie es dir geht aber ich musste an der angezeichneten Stelle einen Kabelbinder anbringen, da es ansonsten bei ganz eingefahrener Sattelstütze manchmal zu Berührungen mit dem Hinterreifen geführt hat (vor allem wenn das Bike stark einfedert)


----------



## rence (29. März 2013)

@pedax , ja, genauso ist das. Schleift beim Downhill sehr am Hinterrad. Hatte aber bis jetzt noch keine Gelegenheit das zu machen, aber nächste Woche ist es soweit. Danke für den Tipp jedenfalls!


----------



## reaction187 (29. März 2013)

welche ral farbe ist das?


----------



## rence (29. März 2013)

5004 schwarzblau glänzend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Julian62 (29. März 2013)

Gefällt mir, sieht edel aus! Nur die Gabel sticht etwas heraus, wüsste aber nicht, in welcher Farbe das besser wäre.  
Am ehesten wohl noch in schwarz wie restliche Anbauteile, oder in Rahmenfarbe lackieren


----------



## rence (29. März 2013)

Ja, das stimmt. Dachte, dass ich vielleicht die Aufkleber abmache, dass sie dann komplett weiß ist. So als Kontrast. Muss ich mir aber noch überlegen. Rahmenfarbe lackieren wäre natürlich der Hammer


----------



## rebell74 (30. März 2013)

weiss Jemand wann die X12 kommt? Auf der HP kann ich außer der Ankündigung nichts mehr finden.


----------



## pedax (30. März 2013)

rebell74 schrieb:


> weiss Jemand wann die X12 kommt?



Also in der Ankündigung steht "... wird es ab Mai geben ..."


----------



## HrevilO (31. März 2013)

laut Mailkontakt (Stand 14.3.) wird es den X12 Hinterbau ab Ende Mai geben.


----------



## log11 (2. April 2013)

Der X12 Hinterbau interessiert mich auch. Wisst Ihr ob der "aufpreispflichtig" wird oder ob die Reisings dafür den gleichen Preis nehmen wie für die Schnellspannerverison?

@ rence , schickes Bike. Ich hätte mich vermutlich aber für die schwarze TS8-R von Magura entschieden, die Reisings schrieben mir zumindest daß die auch in schwarz erhältlich wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosso80 (6. April 2013)

Meins habe ich jetzt auch komplett fertig. Habe den Monarch gegen einen DT Swiss XR getauscht, der Hinterbau arbeitet viel besser als mit der Plattform des Monarch. 
Daten: 
150/140mm 10,5kg. Geht bergauf wie bergab wie eine Rakete.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1344758


----------



## reaction187 (7. April 2013)

hat TA dir den dämpfer verbaut?

das der viel besser arbeitet kannst du ja nur sagen wenn du vorher den Monarch hattest und dieser auch perfekt eingestellt war. Du hast die kleinste Rahmengröße. Wie groß bist du? Funktioniert so ein Dämpfer überhaupt wenn man klein und leicht ist? Gibt es da ein mindestgewicht das man haben muss?


----------



## pedax (7. April 2013)

reaction187 schrieb:


> das der viel besser arbeitet kannst du ja nur sagen wenn du vorher den Monarch hattest und dieser auch perfekt eingestellt war



Ich kenne zwar den Fall nicht aber Transalp hat einige Zeit mal (keine Ahnung ob sie es noch immer tun) auch DTSwiss Dämpfer und Gabel für den gleichen Rahmen angeboten scheint also zumindest prinzipiell von der Kennlinie und so zu dem Bike zu passen.


----------



## reaction187 (7. April 2013)

also gabel und dämpfer von dt? hm, dann mag das vielleicht aufeinander abgestimmt sein, aber wie weit macht es sinn eine gabel von RS und einen dämpfer von DT zu verbauen? macht glaub ich kein hersteller von haus aus so. Aber warum nicht...
funktionsprinzip ist doch eh alles das selbe.


----------



## rosso80 (8. April 2013)

reaction187 schrieb:


> hat TA dir den dämpfer verbaut?
> 
> das der viel besser arbeitet kannst du ja nur sagen wenn du vorher den Monarch hattest und dieser auch perfekt eingestellt war. Du hast die kleinste Rahmengröße. Wie groß bist du? Funktioniert so ein Dämpfer überhaupt wenn man klein und leicht ist? Gibt es da ein mindestgewicht das man haben muss?



Den Dämpfer habe ich mir bei Chainreaction für 169 (UVP 700) geholt.
Würde aber mit dem normalen 190x50 genauso gut funktionieren, der XR Carbon ist ca. 80gr. leichter. offen arbeitet er ein wenig, stört aber kaum, im Wiegetritt mache ich ihn zu.
Der funktioniert bei meinen 1,72cm und 63kg einwandfrei. Der Rahmen ist an der Grenze, aber der 46cm wäre definitv zu groß gewesen. Läuft super stabil auch bei Schotter und 60km/h, habe den Lenker auf 68cm gekürzt.
Der Plattform hat zwar weniger nahezu null gewippt, dafür aber bei kleinen Schlägen auch nicht aufgemacht, auch nach mehrmaligen verstellen nicht.


----------



## rosso80 (8. April 2013)

reaction187 schrieb:


> also gabel und dämpfer von dt? hm, dann mag das vielleicht aufeinander abgestimmt sein, aber wie weit macht es sinn eine gabel von RS und einen dämpfer von DT zu verbauen? macht glaub ich kein hersteller von haus aus so. Aber warum nicht...
> funktionsprinzip ist doch eh alles das selbe.



Gabel und Dämpfer müssen nicht von der gleichen Firma sein.
Die DT Swiss Revelation Worldcup ist die leichteste (1500gr.) 150mm Gabel, die ich gefunden habe, Absenkung braucht keine Sau (Luxus), bei der Geometrie bin ich am Samstag sogar in Eichstätt einen 26% Anstieg rauf, hat geklappt.
Die ausgelieferte Gabel war eine Thor mit Absenkung und Lockout vom Lenker aus, das war mir zuviel Hebelchen am Lenker, ausserdem wiegt die Thor 1800gr.


----------



## reaction187 (8. April 2013)

Du hast doch ne rock shox gabel oder nicht?`jedenfalls meine ich das auf dem bild zu erkennen... zum rest kann ich nix sagen... aber ein dä,pfer für 700 euro? wow, da gibts schon ganze bikes für  würd ich nie im leben dafür ausgeben. Aber deine 169 sind ja völlig ok.

das carbonzeugs... bei dämpfer und gabel an einem mtb das auch mal stürzen dürfen muss... wäre ich vorsichtig. carbon ist ein hype von der industrie. ganz nett, aber die medaille hat immer 2 seiten.


----------



## log11 (9. April 2013)

@Julian62, ja sehe ich auch so mit der Gabel. Ich hätte bei der interessanten RAL Farbe vermutlich die schwarze Magura TS 8 R gewählt. Aber Geschmäcker sind ja zum Glück verschieden, sonst würden wir alle mit dem gleichen Bike unterwegs sein..... was ja auch langweilig aussieht.
 @rosso80, das Gewicht ist super. Welche Rahmengröße fährst Du und wie haste das Signature so leicht bekommen?


----------



## rosso80 (9. April 2013)

log11 schrieb:


> @Julian62, ja sehe ich auch so mit der Gabel. Ich hätte bei der interessanten RAL Farbe vermutlich die schwarze Magura TS 8 R gewählt. Aber Geschmäcker sind ja zum Glück verschieden, sonst würden wir alle mit dem gleichen Bike unterwegs sein..... was ja auch langweilig aussieht.
> @rosso80, das Gewicht ist super. Welche Rahmengröße fährst Du und wie haste das Signature so leicht bekommen?



Rahmengröße S


----------



## log11 (9. April 2013)

rosso80 schrieb:


> Rahmengröße S



Nicht übel die Zusammenstellung. Hat Dir das Transalp so zusammengebaut oder Du selbst? Das Gewicht entschädigt für den Preis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reaction187 (9. April 2013)

der Rahmen kostet nur 480 euro?


----------



## rosso80 (9. April 2013)

reaction187 schrieb:


> der Rahmen kostet nur 480 euro?



Ja, aber mit etwas Aufwand, habe mir das Fully Transalp Signature II Team AM 6.0 -2013 als Bausatz geholt und alles vercheckt, ausser den Rahmen und Dämpfer, dann war ich bei 600 gelegen, vor ca. 4 Wochen noch den Dämpfer für 120 vercheckt, dann waren es effektiv nur noch 480.


----------



## reaction187 (9. April 2013)

Als Bausatz? Also gebraucht?


----------



## rosso80 (9. April 2013)

log11 schrieb:


> Nicht übel die Zusammenstellung. Hat Dir das Transalp so zusammengebaut oder Du selbst? Das Gewicht entschädigt für den Preis.



Ne, alles selbst zusammengebaut, wobei die Gripshift Geschmacksache sind, aber für ca. 100gr. mehr kannst auch XTR-Shifter ranbauen.


----------



## rosso80 (9. April 2013)

reaction187 schrieb:


> Als Bausatz? Also gebraucht?



Nein, nicht gebraucht, NEU. Man kann die Räder montiert oder unmontiert bei Transalp24 kaufen, hat mir das zerlegen erspart!


----------



## reaction187 (9. April 2013)

der rahmen alleine kostet doch keine 480 euro?! selbst ohne dämpfer nicht.

was hast du denn nun von TA gekauft und was nicht?

hast du auch eine tapered federgabel wie sich das gehört für den rahmen?


----------



## Julian62 (9. April 2013)

@reaction187: Steht doch hier alles



rosso80 schrieb:


> Ja, aber mit etwas Aufwand, habe mir das Fully Transalp Signature II Team AM 6.0 -2013 *als Bausatz geholt und alles vercheckt, ausser den Rahmen und Dämpfer*, dann war ich bei 600 gelegen, *vor ca. 4 Wochen noch den Dämpfer für 120 vercheckt, dann waren es effektiv nur noch 480*.


----------



## rosso80 (10. April 2013)

Julian62 schrieb:


> @reaction187: Steht doch hier alles



Gefällt mir


----------



## reaction187 (10. April 2013)

also doch gebrauchter rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedax (10. April 2013)

reaction187 schrieb:


> also doch gebrauchter rahmen?



hat er doch schon geschrieben, dass es ein neuer Rahmen war - er hat sich das Signature II Team AM 6.0 -2013 als Bausatz (d.h. vermutlich nicht zusammengebaut) gekauft und alle Einzelteile außer dem Rahmen verkauft --> d.h. Kaufpreis AM 6.0 Bausatz minus Verkaufspreis der Einzelteile ist der Rahmenpreis den er hier angegeben hat


----------



## Roonieman (10. April 2013)

:banghead:

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## rosso80 (11. April 2013)

pedax schrieb:


> hat er doch schon geschrieben, dass es ein neuer Rahmen war - er hat sich das Signature II Team AM 6.0 -2013 als Bausatz (d.h. vermutlich nicht zusammengebaut) gekauft und alle Einzelteile außer dem Rahmen verkauft --> d.h. Kaufpreis AM 6.0 Bausatz minus Verkaufspreis der Einzelteile ist der Rahmenpreis den er hier angegeben hat



Danke für die Richtigstellung


----------



## reaction187 (11. April 2013)

Bausatz klingt so merkwürdig. Sowas gibt es nicht bei TA. Entweder man kauft sich ein bike komplett oder man kauft den rahmen alleine, oder man kauft den rahmen mit den teilen die man selber braucht und montiert, dazu lässt man sich ein Angebot von TA machen.

Bausatz bedeutet dass man sich ein schonmal fertig gewesenes bike zum teil wieder auseinandergebaut kauft, und das dann selber nochmal komplett zeregt. Ich kauf mir doch nicht etwas um es abzumontieren und wieder zu verkaufen.

Also alles ziemlich schwammig hier erklärt. Keine präzisen eindeutigen Angaben.

Aber ist jetzt auch egal, hauptsache sein bike läuft. Ende aus mickymaus


----------



## flyingcruiser (11. April 2013)

reaction187 schrieb:


> Bausatz klingt so merkwürdig. Sowas gibt es nicht bei TA.


Nur weil es nicht auf der Webpage steht, muss es noch lange nicht bedeuten, dass es das nicht gibt. Absprachen und Änderungen sind bei TA immer möglich. Zudem vertickt TA dann ein Komplettbike und spart sich noch das Zusammenbauen und Einstellen.


----------



## reaction187 (11. April 2013)

das ist dann das was ich gesagt habe, ein rahmen mit individuellen einzelteilen aber nicht zusammengebaut. Welchen sinn ergibt es sich einen rahmen zu kaufen an dem teile drangebaut werden müssen und man diese teuer bezahlt und hinterher abbaut und wieder zum halben preis verkauft? erklär mir den sinn davon. TA baut doch jedes bike nach auftrag zusammen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nepo (11. April 2013)

Oh Mann! So schwierig zu verstehen ist es doch auch wieder nicht. 
Die Teile sind als einzelnes viel teurer, als am Komplettbike. Als Hersteller bekommt TA halt ganz besondere Konditionen bei z.B. Shimano.
Diese Preise reichen die halt an ihren Komplettbikes durch.
Wenn du dann als Endkunde die Teile einzeln verkaufst, machst sogar als Gebrauchtverkäufer noch einen kleinen Gewinn.

Versuch einfach mal einen Hardtailrahmen von TA zu kaufen und dann das ganze Bike mit Komponenten von H&S aufzubauen. Paar Hunderter legst auf jeden Fall drauf. Und das obwohl H&S vieles sogar als oem ware verkauft.


----------



## lone_wolf (12. April 2013)

Es hat ja ansonsten jeder verstanden


----------



## reaction187 (12. April 2013)

wir können ja eine umfrage machen ob das jeder verstanden hat!

aber das was nepo sagt ist zwar richtig, aber in der praxis ist das doch anders. Wer bekommt denn heute noch selbst für neue teile noch den halben preis den sie wert sind? meiner meinung nach kann man bei sowas nur verlust machen.

Und es ging hier auch nicht darum ob komplett bike oder selber bauen sondern um die sinnhaftigkeit eines komplettbikes und dieses wieder auseinander zu bauen und teile davon zu verkaufen.

ich hab mir von TA auch ein angebot machen lassen mit dem signature 2 rahmen und anbauteilen komplett XT, kein lenker, keine gabel, kein vorbau, keine laufräder... kauf ich selber. Das angebot was ich bekommen hab gleicht dem eines fertig bikes (auf die komponenten/mengenrabatt bezogen). Und ich brauche nichts nachträglich verkaufen.
Habe das auch nachgerechnet, würde ich die XT teile bei bike24 oder sonstwo einzeln kaufen würde ich deutlich mehr zahlen.


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (12. April 2013)

Ich habs auch verstanden ^^

Die Sinnhaftigkeit ist doch in diesem Fall gegeben. Er hat bereinigt 600  (inkl. Dämpfer) für nen Rahmen bezahlt der im Normalfall 900  kostet (inkl. Dämpfer). 
Da ist seine Vorgehensweise zielführender als deine ^^


----------



## reaction187 (13. April 2013)

Dazu müsste erstmal geklärt werden was dieser mysteriöse Bausatz sein soll, und wie teuer dieser ist. Ich kann dazu nix auf der HP von Transalp finden. Das AM 6.0 kostet 1649 Euro. Das kanns ja nicht sein. Wenn es irgndein restbestand ist oder ein billiger abverkauf dann war das ne einmalige Sache aber gilt garantiert nicht für alle weiteren Käufer.


----------



## pedax (13. April 2013)

reaction187 schrieb:


> Dazu müsste erstmal geklärt werden was dieser mysteriöse Bausatz sein soll, und wie teuer dieser ist. Ich kann dazu nix auf der HP von Transalp finden. Das AM 6.0 kostet 1649 Euro. Das kanns ja nicht sein. Wenn es irgndein restbestand ist oder ein billiger abverkauf dann war das ne einmalige Sache aber gilt garantiert nicht für alle weiteren Käufer.



Transalp geht sehr flexible auf die Kündenwünsche ein und ich könnte mir auch gut vorstellen, dass sie ein Bike unmontiert ausliefern wenn es sich der Kunde so wünscht und dafür einen Rabatt in Form der eingesparten Arbeitszeit gewähren. Alternativ kann man sich bei Transalp natürlich auch sein Wunschbike direkt aufbauen lassen (zumindest wenn die gewünschten Teile auch über Transalp direkt verfügbar sind).
Die Webseite eines Herstellers bietet (fast) immer nur eine Übersicht der am öftesten angefragten Produkte was aber nicht heißt, dass das eine vollständige Darstellung des gesamten Angebots ist. Falls du dich für so etwas interessierst frag doch am Besten mal direkt bei Transalp an.

Da ich das Gefühl habe, dass es außer dir mittlerweile schon (fast) jeder hier verstanden hat würde zumindest ich mich freuen wenn ihr die Diskussion über PN weiter führen könntet, damit dieser Thread wenigstens noch halbwegs übersichtlich bleibt - Danke!


----------



## reaction187 (13. April 2013)

Verstehen hin oder her... es muss auch richtig verstanden werden! es nützt nix wenn jeder für sich meint es verstanden zu haben aber nur ich derjenige bin der es richtig verstehen will. Aber das brauchen wir natürlich jetzt nicht ausdiskutieren.

Das mit dem bike unmontiert usw. ist ja im prinzip das selbe wie einen rahmen kaufen mit ein paar Anbauteilen im Angebot. So hab ich das ja gemacht. XT Teile und den Fully Rahmen. Aber nur das was ich brauche und nicht extra mehr um es wieder zu verkaufen... wie auch immer.

Transalp ist top, ob so oder so.

Von mir aus könnt ihr nun wieder zum thema zurück


----------



## pedax (13. April 2013)

reaction187 schrieb:


> Von mir aus könnt ihr nun wieder zum thema zurück



Danke


----------



## log11 (14. April 2013)

Ich stelle nochmal meine Frage von vor ein paar Tagen.
Wird der X12 Hinterbau fürs Signature aufpreispflichtig sein wenn man sich bei TA ein neues Bike zusammenstellt?
Kann mir das jemand beantworten?


----------



## Julian62 (14. April 2013)

Denke das kann dir noch niemand beantworten, weil mit X12 einfach noch keine Bikes verkauft wurden. Würde unverbindlich bei TA anfragen, die werden schon ne Antwort haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reaction187 (14. April 2013)

Syntace crap :kotz:


----------



## rence (15. April 2013)

hat jemand von euch die revelation drin und kann mal von Erfahrungen berichten?


----------



## rence (15. April 2013)

gerne auch rosso zur wc version, aber die die ta verbaut ist ja glaube ich die RLT.  Hat die jemand?


----------



## rosso80 (15. April 2013)

rence schrieb:


> gerne auch rosso zur wc version, aber die die ta verbaut ist ja glaube ich die RLT.  Hat die jemand?



Hallo, ich bin mit der WC vollends zufrieden, die Gabel hat bei mir um die 5-6bar unten etwas weniger, und das ist die unterste Grenze, wiege aber nur 63kg  bei 1,72cm.
Ich denke viel leichter sollte man nicht sein, sonst funzt sie nicht mehr richtig.


----------



## rence (16. April 2013)

ok, ist dass dann Double Air, also du musst 2 Luftkammern befüllen, oder? Die RLT ist ja eine  Single Air (wie alle 2013) aber Double Position. Ich finde die Bezeichnungen bei RS um ehrlich zu sein ziemlich verwirrend. Keiner der so ein RLT Ding hat?


----------



## reaction187 (16. April 2013)

lies mal hier die begriffe nach, du verdrehst ja und bennennst manches falsch.

http://www.sram.com/de/rockshox/technologies/dual-position-air


----------



## rence (17. April 2013)

nee, aber lass du es mal gut sein, die sram seite kenn ich auch... single air wie ich es schreibe heisst bloß,  dass die Luft nur noch über ein Ventil zugeführt wird.  früher gab es oben und unten eins.  jeweils für positiv und negativkammer. das hat aber alles mit dual position nix zu tun. daher finde ich die namensgebung ziemlich unglücklich. ..


----------



## reaction187 (17. April 2013)

dual air ist dual air und dual position air ist bei den revelations usw, wegen der absenkung... ist doch ganz einfach die Namensgebung.

was wolltest du denn jetzt wegen der RLT wissen? rlt ist wie die andern RL's nur mit threshold.


----------



## rence (18. April 2013)

Wenn du keine Erfahrungen mit der Gabel hast, kannst du mir nicht weiterhelfen. Wie ich oben geschrieben habe, geht es um "Erfahrungen" mit Revelations, am besten mit einer RLT, die von TA ja verbaut wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reaction187 (18. April 2013)

och wenns um DPA Gabeln geht kannste dir ruhig mal das hier reinziehn http://www.vertriders.com/daswortzummontag/files/97e8a4a6dfb319a52f848cfeac6e0c0c-5.html

nimm lieber ne gabel die so einen spielkram nicht hat, also deutlich weniger komplex aufgebaut ist. Z.b eine reba oder ne reine 150er wenns denn unbedingt sein muss. Würde aber an deiner stelle keine risikien mit dpa Gabeln eingehen. Egal ob TA das verbaut oder nicht...

vielleicht findste ja noch ein älteres modell ohne dpa. sind dann aber sowieso alles schwerere gabeln.


----------



## _schwede (20. April 2013)

Ich habe diese Woche auch nochmal wg. der Steckachse angerufen. Stand ist immernoch MItte/Ende Mai.
Ich denke so lange werde ich mit meiner Bestellung noch warten.
Bin auch am Überlegen die TS8 als fix Variante anzufragen, da mir am AM 5.0 zu viele Hebelchen am Lenker sind.


----------



## log11 (21. April 2013)

@_schwede, danke für die Info. Ich habe bei TA ma angefragt ob der X12 Hinterbau das gleiche kostet wie der Schnellspannerhinterbau.
Ich werd auch noch auf die Steckachsenvariante warten.

Wer hat Erfahrungen mit der TS8 R 120mm? Mich würde mal interessieren wie steif das Ding ist und wie sensibel die anspricht.


----------



## goldencore (25. April 2013)

Habe mir gerade ein Bike bei Transalp bestellt und warte auch noch auf die neuen Rahmen. Bei mir war dafür kein Aufpreis fällig.


----------



## DerAlteSchwede (25. April 2013)

Was haben die dir gesagt, wann dann mit den Rahmen zu rechnen ist? Bei mir hieß es vor einer Woche, dass es Ende Mai wird...


----------



## _schwede (25. April 2013)

Genau so ist es nach wie vor, Ende Mai ist es soweit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goldencore (25. April 2013)

In der Auftragsbestätigung steht KW 20-22, also Ende Mai


----------



## DerAlteSchwede (25. April 2013)

Alles klar danke. Ich habe meins ohne X12 geordert. Nächste Woche ist es so weit. Für ein 120er Tourenfully habe ich die Achse lieber gegen einen Monat länger fahren getauscht.  Freu mich riesig drauf.


----------



## log11 (26. April 2013)

Moin,

ja ich habe von TA auch die Info, daß der X12 Hinterbau nicht aufpreispflichtig ist. Lieferfähig ist dieser wohl Mitte-Ende Mai.
Dann weiß ich ja wann ich bestellen kann.
Bei mir wird es wohl ein schwarzes Signature II mit 120mm TS8-R und einem Mix aus SLX und XT Komponenten sowie der Magura MT2.
Nur bei der Rahmenhöhe bin ich mir noch nicht sicher. Bin 1,80m mit SL 84,5cm + recht langen Armen. Da geht sicher ein 20", TA rät mir aber zum 18".


----------



## Julian62 (26. April 2013)

@log11 : Hört sich gut an  Nur die MT2 würde ich an deiner Stelle nochmal überdenken, ist halt am unteren Ende der Magura-Produkte. Ich fahre die SLX und bin extrem zufrieden!

Bzgl. Größe habe ich hier ja schon den ein oder anderen Beitrag hinterlassen. Habe exakt die gleichen Maße wie du, evtl. einen Tick mehr Schrittweite. Da passt sicher beides, wenn du mehr geradeaus fährst, nimm 20", kurvig 18". Übrigens hatte mir TA zum 18" geraten


----------



## log11 (26. April 2013)

@Julian62, was spricht OBJEKTIV gegen die MT2? Die Leistung der Magura Scheibenbremsen ist bei den höherwertigeren (MT6 und MT8) ähnlich wie bei der MT2. Nur die Verstellmöglichkeiten bzw. Bremssattelaufbau sind abweichend.
Ich bin die MT2 schon gefahren und fand die wirklich gut.
Die Rahmengröße ist derzeit der größere Knackpunkt.....


----------



## Julian62 (26. April 2013)

@log11: Objektiv kann ich tatsächlich nichts zur Bremse sagen, kenne jetzt auch den Preis nicht, den TA veranschlagt. Auf dem freien Markt kostet die Bremse komplett 200 Euro und ist damit noch etwas teurer als die SLX (Bremse 140, Scheiben 30, Adapter 15=185 Euro), zu der ich somit immer wieder greifen würde 

Aber wenn du sie schon gefahren bist und zufrieden warst, warum nicht?!


----------



## DerAlteSchwede (26. April 2013)

Ich fand die MT2 auch nicht schlecht. Zumindest soweit mir die Probefahrt das verraten konnte. Ich bekomme mein Rad Ende nÃ¤chster Woche mit der Magura. Dann kÃ¶nnte ich noch einmal berichten. 

Irgendwie hab ich aber auch das GefÃ¼hl, dass Magura hier im Forum grundsÃ¤tzlich schlecht geredet wird und die Shimanos hoch gelobt werden. Tendenziell mag das stimmen, aber bei allen Bremsen gilt, dass der korrekte Einbau und Wartung hauptverantwortlich fÃ¼r die Leistung sind.


   @Julian62: Weil Shimano kaum Unterschiede zwischen OEM und Aftermarket macht, kostet die SLX 60â¬ Aufpreis im Gegensatz zur MT2 / Elixir 5. Magura gewÃ¤hrt HÃ¤ndlern grÃ¶Ãeren Rabatt bzw. verlangt mehr von Privatkunden. Somit kÃ¶nnten log11 und ich die Bremse einfach verkaufen, wenn sie doch nicht mehr gefÃ¤llt, spÃ¤ter die 60â¬ drauflegen und zur SLX wechseln.


----------



## lone_wolf (26. April 2013)

Warum wollen gerade hier bei Transalp so viele mit zu großen Rahmen rumfahren? An der guten Beratung von Transalp kann's ja nicht liegen. Von der Ergonomie und dem "Wohlfühlfaktor" ganz abgesehen hätte ich gar keinen Bock mit so 'ner Trekkingradoptik rumzugurken 

Sorry - musste ich mal loswerden


----------



## DerAlteSchwede (26. April 2013)

Ich bin 1,77cm mit ca. 82cm SL und normal langen Armen und ich fühlte mich auf einem 18" sofort wohl. 

Letztendlich muss das ja jeder selber entscheiden, worauf er sich wohl fühlt. Ich wäre da nicht so vorwurfsvoll 

Aber eine Probefahrt ist sicher das beste!


----------



## lone_wolf (26. April 2013)

Selbstverständlich war das überhaupt nicht vorwurfsvoll gemeint 
Verstehe es nur nicht, weil dadurch 'ne Menge Fahrspaß flöten geht. 
Und Leser, die zum ersten Mal in diesen Thread reinschauen, sollen nicht dazu verleitet werden, mit ca. 1,80m 'nen 20er Rahmen zu fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerAlteSchwede (26. April 2013)

Ok, falsch verstanden 

So gesehen hast du natürlich recht. Mit 1,80m 20" zu fahren ist dann doch eher die Lösung für ein Individualproblem.


----------



## goldencore (26. April 2013)

Ich war ja letzte Woche bei Transalp und bin bei 185cm und SL 87cm beide Rahmengrößen gefahren. Ich hatte auf der 20" so ein Sofa-Gefühl und kam mir wie so ein alter, dicker Harley-Möchtegern-Rocker vor. Auf dem 18"-er fühlte sich alles viel agiler und wendiger an. Deshalb nehme ich jetzt auch den kleineren Rahmen.


----------



## log11 (27. April 2013)

@goldencore, ui sogar bei 1,85m tendierst Du zu dem 18" Rahmen? Na da wird dieser für mich wohl auch die bessere Wahl sein.
An die Signature Besitzer. Wie sind denn Eure bisherigen Erfahrungen mit der TS8 R Federgabel? (Steifigkeit / Ansprechverhalten)


----------



## DerAlteSchwede (27. April 2013)

Da möchte ich noch nicht zu viel drüber sagen, weil ich wie gesagt bisher nur Probefahrten gemacht habe. Ende der Woche sollte ich mein Rad haben und dann kann ich am nächsten Wochenende berichten. Obwohl auch da sollte es noch etwas schwer sein genaue Aussagen zu treffen, weil ich ja erst noch die richtige Einstellung finden muss.

Aber der erste Eindruck war gut. Bei leichten Schlägen etwas hart, aber es war ja auch nur eine Testfahrt mit nur ungefährer Abstimmung auf mich und mein Gewicht.


----------



## probiker5 (27. April 2013)

Hi
Ich bin 1,86m groß und würde zu einem 20" Rahmen tendieren. 
Meine Schrittlänge ist ~88cm. 

Glaub nicht, dass da ein 18"er von Vorteil ist. 
Wie sehr ihr das?
MfG


----------



## pedax (27. April 2013)

probiker5 schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,86m groß und würde zu einem 20" Rahmen tendieren.
> Meine Schrittlänge ist ~88cm.
> 
> Glaub nicht, dass da ein 18"er von Vorteil ist.
> Wie sehr ihr das?


Bei deiner Größe würde ich wahrscheinlich auch das 20"er nehmen - bin 172, fahre seit ca. 1 Jahr ein 18"er und bin sehr zufrieden mit der Größe


----------



## probiker5 (27. April 2013)

Hi
Da ich ganze 14cm größer bin als du würde ich auch sagen, dass 18" zu klein ist. 

Ich würde sagen, dass der 18"er bis 180cm Sinn macht. 
Aber jeder so wie er mag...

Lg


----------



## DerAlteSchwede (27. April 2013)

Am besten ist immer eine Probefahrt.  Wenn das nicht möglich ist, würde ich bei 186cm auch 20" nehmen. Ich selber habe bei 177cm 18" gewählt.


----------



## probiker5 (27. April 2013)

Bei 177cm hätte ich auch ganz klar 18" genommen. 
Bis 180cm würde ich das tuen. 

Kommt aber auch immer aufs Einsatzgebiet drauf an. 

Danach würde ich persönlich zu 20" greifen. 
Bei 186cm sowieso.

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## probiker5 (27. April 2013)

Hi  @lone_wolf
Mein Post sollte dich nicht beleidigen, wenn du das Gefühl hast. 
Wenn ja Sorry! 
Ich hab nur geschrieben was ich an meiner Stelle tuen würde. 


Und bei meinen 186/187cm würde ich klar einen 20" Rahmen nehmen. 
Du anscheinend lieber 18"...

Geschmäcker sind verschieden. 
Es ist falsch zu sagen 18" ist zu klein oder 20" zu groß. 
Beides ist möglich! Nichts ist falsch. 
Jeder hat andere Vorlieben/Einsatzgebiete/...

MfG


----------



## lone_wolf (27. April 2013)

Wo bitte hab' ich geschrieben, dass ich Dir bei 186/187cm einen 18" Rahmen empfehlen würde?
Habe lediglich darauf hingewiesen, dass Du mal überhaupt keine Ahnung hast und nur Blödsinn von Dir gibst.
Ich denke da zum Beispiel an deine PN mit der Sitzhöhe, mit der Du Dich vollends disqualifiziert hast.
Und die größte Ahnung haben ja auch die, die überhaupt kein Transalp bike besitzen, gell?


----------



## probiker5 (27. April 2013)

Hi
Ich hab ein Transalp Bike. 
Zwar kein Fully aber ein Hardtail!

Was war denn mit der Sitzhöhe?
Jetzt mal im Ernst, ich weiß das nicht mehr ..

Ich hab schon viel gelesen was Rahmengrößen betrifft und bin viele unterscheidliche Größen Probegefahren. 
Und mir persönlich gefällt 20" besser. 

Du zum Beispiel bist ein paar cm kleiner als ich (5?) und fährst ein 18" Hardtail. 
Das mag ja auch alles passen. 

Aber ICH! würde bei MIR! 20" nehmen. 
MfG


----------



## lone_wolf (27. April 2013)

Träumer - Du hast doch gar kein Transalp Hardtail!
Das einzige, was Du mal hier gezeigt hast, war doch Deine gefakte Verkaufsanzeige mit den Fotos von der Transalp homepage...
Angeblich nur 50 oder 100km gelaufen und zu verkaufen für - ich meine es war 160 Euro.
So ein Spinner!

Und wo bitte habe ich geschrieben, dass man mit 186/187cm einen 18" Rahmen fahren soll? Du raffst einfach gar nichts.


----------



## pedax (27. April 2013)

lone_wolf schrieb:


> Was seid ihr den für Pfeifen hier? Schwachsinn stehen lassen und konstruktive Kritik sofort zensieren! ... Denke, dass dieser Post ebenfalls kommentarlos gelöscht wird.



Bei deiner zuvor getroffenen Wortwahl finde ich es gut, dass dein Beitrag gelöscht wurde - dein Umgangston ist zwar noch immer nicht viel besser, aber naja. Übrigens kann man Dinge die man für "Schwachsinn" hält auch konstruktiv kritisieren ohne anderer Personen dabei anzugreifen oder zu beleidigen.



probiker5 schrieb:


> Du zum Beispiel bist ein paar cm kleiner als ich (5?) und fährst ein 18" Hardtail.
> Das mag ja auch alles passen.
> 
> Aber ICH! würde bei MIR! 20" nehmen.



 Ich denke das sagt alles - jeder hat andere Vorlieben und einen etwas anderen Körperbau mit um die 180 kann man sowohl 18" oder 20" fahren - mit 186 würde ich auf jeden Fall ein 20"er empfehlen


----------



## probiker5 (27. April 2013)

> Angeblich nur 50 oder 100km gelaufen und zu verkaufen fÃ¼r - ich meine es war 160 Euro.


Nicht ganz. 
Waren 230â¬. 
Rahmen wurde verkauft an einem hier aus dem Forum. 
Und das ging alles mit rechten Dingen zu. 

Ich kann dir gerne Bilder vom Bike schicken. Oder dir die Rechnung zeigen. 
Du musst es ja wissen...  
Bleib mal ganz ruhig. 

   @pedax
Das sehe ich genauso. 

Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reaction187 (27. April 2013)

Ich hätte gerne Bilder gesehen 

Aber hey du hast mir auch mal damals gesagt das dir das 18er super gefällt, also du kannst wenn du willst auch ein 18er fahren, das 20er fährt sich vielleicht etwas anders, aber das muss dann entsprechend deiner touren angepasst sein. Also wenn man z.B immer im kreis fährt wie die nascars dann ist ein 20er bei deiner größe besser 

wenn man aber gerne auf dem bürgersteig ohne abzusteigen wenden möchte, dann ein 18er.


----------



## probiker5 (27. April 2013)

> Aber hey du hast mir auch mal damals gesagt das dir das 18er super gefällt, also du kannst wenn du willst auch ein 18er fahren, das 20er fährt sich vielleicht etwas anders, aber das muss dann entsprechend deiner touren angepasst sein. Also wenn man z.B immer im kreis fährt wie die nascars dann ist ein 20er bei deiner größe besser


So direkt kann man Rahmengrößen auch nicht miteinander vergleichen. 
Vorbau, Lenker usw spielen da auch noch mit rein!

MfG


----------



## goldencore (28. April 2013)

Was ist das denn hier für eine Nonsense-Debatte geworden....?


----------



## DerAlteSchwede (28. April 2013)

Bleibt mal ganz ruhig hier


----------



## frankenflitzer (28. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Bis auf die letzten paar Beiträge zum Muckel****el wegen Rahmenhöhe hat mich der Thread hier wirklich angefixt und ich würde sehr gern in ein Signature II investieren. Leider sind die Freunde von TA am Samstag scheinbar selber aufm Bike unterwegs, als den Shop zu öffnen. Recht so, aber man kann halt nich am Sa hinrutschen um zu Testen.

Deswegen meine Frage: gibt's jemanden im Raum Köln/Bonn mit nem Signature II Rh 18, der/die List hat mich von dem Bike mit einer Probefahrt zu überzeugen. Danke schon mal.

Ride on


----------



## goldencore (28. April 2013)

Wenn du mal am Samstag Probe fahren willst, dann ruf doch mal bei TA an. Ich vermute mal, dass die Besitzer da in der Nähe wohnen und dich bestimmt auch mal am Wochenende empfangen.


----------



## Eastwood.357 (29. April 2013)

Moin,
ich bin zur Zeit auch in der Findungsphase, welches es denn nun sein soll.
Die Rahmengröße werde ich nach einer Probefahrt festlegen, ich bin da eher der freizeitorientierte Schonhaltungsfahrer, wo es eher auf Komfort ankommt. Ich werde sehen.
Probe fahren ist an Samstagen nach Absprache kein Problem. Ich hatte diesbezüglich mal bei TA angerufen. Meist ist am Samstag geöffnet. die Südländer können ja auch am 30.05.2013 bei TA vorbeischauen, die Hamburger haben keinen Feiertag.
Beste Grüße,
East


----------



## reaction187 (29. April 2013)

geht nix über selber zusammenbauen ;-)

Mal ehrlich, die anbauteile von den Transalps sehen doch "langweilig" aus.
Da muss was edles dran.


----------



## pedax (29. April 2013)

reaction187 schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, die anbauteile von den Transalps sehen doch "langweilig" aus. Da muss was edles dran.




einfach mal anfragen bei Transalp, könnte mir vorstellen, dass die auch andere Teile dranschrauben auf Anfrage
glaubst du nicht, dass du es etwas übertreibst? In dem Thread ist mittlerweile beinahe jeder 2. Beitrag von dir (und dabei stachelst du ständig irgendwelche mehr oder minder sinnvollen Diskussionen an)


----------



## rence (29. April 2013)

So ist es @pedax ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reaction187 (29. April 2013)

pedax schrieb:


> einfach mal anfragen bei Transalp, könnte mir vorstellen, dass die auch andere Teile dranschrauben auf Anfrage
> glaubst du nicht, dass du es etwas übertreibst? In dem Thread ist mittlerweile beinahe jeder 2. Beitrag von dir (und dabei stachelst du ständig irgendwelche mehr oder minder sinnvollen Diskussionen an)



das mit dem zählen üben wir aber nochmal, oder? ;-)

zu punkt 1. Das war ne feststellung (Meinungsfreiheit). ich kaufe keine komplettbikes und baue mir sowieso alles nach meiner Vorstellung zusammen. Aber danke für deinen gut gemeinten tip ;-)
zu 2. Nein

 @_rence_

wer bist du denn?


----------



## goldencore (29. April 2013)

Geht nix über selber einen Beitrag zusammenzustammeln!

Mal ehrlich, Beiträge, die in irgendeiner Form einen Mehrwert für diesen Thread liefern sind doch "langweilig"!

In diesem Sinne danken wir Herrn Reaction für sein schönes Posting!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eastwood.357 (30. April 2013)

Moin, Moin!
Interessant wäre für mich als völlig unbedarften in Sachen MTB Technik, welche Teile denn stylisch oder Stand der Technik sind? Was muss umbedingt am Rad sein, damit die wissende MTB Welt zumindest ein wenig wohlwollend mit dem Kopf nickt?
Ich oute mich jetzt mal als Spießer, der das Signature II Team AM 2.0 schon ziemlich gut findet, ohne große Umbauten. Kleinigkeiten sind sicherlich im Laufe der Zeit zu pimpen, doch lasse ich beim Aufbau eines Rades lieber Profis ran. Meine wenigen Talente liegen eher in anderen Bereichen.
Schönen Tag,
East


----------



## DerAlteSchwede (30. April 2013)

Wenn es dir um die Anerkennung anderer Biker geht solltest du dir ein Kettcar vergolden lassen und damit vor allen anderen einen 360-Backflip to Superman-Double-around-the-world machen. Dann nicken mit Sicherheit alle.

Wenn es dir darum geht, dass du ein Rad hast, mit dem du als Anfänger gut fahren kannst, deine Technik verbessern kannst, um dann damit andere zu beeindrucken tuts sogar das AM 6.0.

Wenn du aber wirklich, wie oben beschrieben, so viel Geld wie möglich ausgeben willst, damit du als Anfänger das beste erhältliche Rad fährst, wirst du, wenn du dich beim 5cm-drop legst, eher ausgelacht, schätze ich.

ABER: Wenn Geld wirklich keine Rolle spielt, ist das AM 2.0, so wie es da steht schon wirklich gut. Wegen des Rades wird dich da keiner schief angucken (auch bei den kleineren Versionen nicht)...genauso wenig wird dir dafür aber auf die Schulter geklopft.

Wenn das aber alles Sarkasmus war, war mein Beitrag wirklich unnötig.


----------



## reaction187 (1. Mai 2013)

Wenn er stylische Teile haben will dann ist das doch völlig ok ! Würde auch mindestens alles XT nehmen und dann ggf. einen schöneren Vorbau und Lenker. Das macht immer was her. Das cockpit muss ins Auge knallen. Elegance pur.

und wieso sollte ihm für das bike nicht auf die Schulter geklopft werden?
Weil es nicht selber gebaut wurde? Andernfalls wüsst ich nicht für welches bike einem sonst auf die Schulter geklopft werden soll, wenn nicht für dieses.
Allemal besser als eines der üblichen Hersteller wo man doch nur Werbung fährt... und dafür auch noch kräftig draufzahlt.


----------



## DerAlteSchwede (1. Mai 2013)

Klar ist es viel besser, als ein übliches Rad, bei denen man eher für die Anzahl der Werbeaufkleber bezahlt werden sollte, als dafür 2000 zu bezahlen. Auch ist es völlig verständlich, wenn man sein Rad so herrichtet, wie es einem selber gefällt. Nicht zu verstehen ist jedoch, warum mein sein Rad nach den Vorstellungen anderer gestaltet, nur um diese zu beeindrucken.

Aaaaaber: Warum sollte einem für ein Rad auf die Schulter geklopft werden? Wer ist denn so oberflächlich, dass man jemandem, der es geschafft hat, viel Geld für ein Rad zu bezahlen, (oder ein blau-pink blinkendes Cockpit hat) persönliche Anerkennung zukommen lässt? Diese erreicht man doch (zumindest bei den Freunden, die ich habe) durch seine Persönlichkeit bzw. Fähigkeiten. (cause money can't buy me love...)

Ich kaufe mir ja auch keinen 200.000 Ferrari und hoffe, dass mich ab diesem Moment jeder mag. Wenn ich damit gegen die Wand fahre, lacht mich eher jeder aus, nicht wahr?

Aber wenn du dein Selbstwertgefühl aus den materiellen Dingen in deinem Leben schöpfst, verneige ich mich vor dir aus Mitleid.

Ebenso verneige ich mich vor @Eastwood.357 für die richtige Prognose in der PM.


----------



## reaction187 (2. Mai 2013)

Nicht nach Vorstellungen anderer. Er suchte doch nur nach Tipps oder Hinweisen.

Das mit dem Ferrari ist ein krasses Beispiel und das wäre viel zu extrem, damit würde ich mich total lächerlich fühlen, sozusagen "wer's nötig hat".

Er brauch ja an seinem mtb nur ein paar kleinigkeiten austauschen oder ändern um es schöner zu machen, das reicht dann ja auch fast. Prollbikes sind sowieso out.

Auf die Schulter klopfen lassen kann man sich trotzdem für die Transalp bikes. Das brauch keiner schlecht reden, die machen einen guten Job und das sollte unterstützt werden.

Wenn man sich so ein bike dann noch selber aufbaut sollte man sich hinterher Schulterschoner anlegen


----------



## Eastwood.357 (17. Mai 2013)

So, werte Forengemeinde! Jetzt ist es auch bei mir soweit.Am 31.05. mache ich mich auf aus dem Weserbergland in Richtung Barmstedt ummein neues Rad zu spezifizieren.

Es soll ein Fully werden, soviel ist schon mal klar. DieSitzposition soll eher tourenorientiert sein. Touren sind auch der Schwerpunktmeines Fahrprofils. NatÃ¼rlich geht es auch mal den einen oder anderenSingletrail runter aber halt nicht nur. Farbe wird wohl matt schwarz werden.Antrieb wird XT, Bremsen wohl auch, wobei die SLX besser sein sollen.Bremsscheiben, wenn mÃ¶glich, vorne 180, hinten 203 mm. Die HydraulischeSattelstÃ¼tze ist dann eher ein nice to have Element. Ob die Gabel absenkbarsein wird, lasse ich zunÃ¤chst noch offen. Bei den LaufrÃ¤dern werde ich wohlauch nach Optik und guten RatschlÃ¤gen entscheiden, da mein Knowhow sehrbeschrÃ¤nkt ist. Mehr als 2500 ,- â¬ darf der SpaÃ nicht kosten, doch ich denkeich komme damit hin.

Jetzt zu Euch: Welche Gabeln, LaufrÃ¤der oder Ã¤hnlicheKomponenten wÃ¼rdet Ihr nehmen? 

Welche Fragen wÃ¤ren bei einem Besuch in Barmstedt zu stellen?Achja, den Sattel besorge ich mir selber, ich fahre auf meinem Trekkingbikeeinen SQLab 611 active und bin mehr als zufrieden. Sattelklemme mÃ¶glichst mitSicherungsschraube. Irgendwas vergessen? Her mit Euren Rat- und VorschlÃ¤gen.

In der 28. Kw sollte das Rad vor meiner TÃ¼r stehen.

Jetzt gilt es.

Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

East


----------



## _schwede (17. Mai 2013)

Beim Antrieb solltest du dir überlegen, ob es ein 2x10 tut vom Übersetzungsverhältnis.
Bremsen gibt es meines Wissens nach zwischen xt und slx keinen Unterschied (bis auf die Druckpunktverstellung).
Deine Scheibengrößenwahl kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen, wieso hinten größer wie vorne???
Bei der Gabel würde ich momentan die Rockshox Revelation nehmen, da die Magura nicht in der tapered Version lieferbar ist. Eventuell könntest du bei deinem Budget auch noch auf die Rockshox Pike warten, das könnte aber mit kw28 eng werden.
Bei den Laufrädern finde ich die Kombi aus FlowEx und Hope Naben ganz schoen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (17. Mai 2013)

Eastwood.357 schrieb:


> vorne 180, hinten 203 mm



Du hast da was verwechselt.


----------



## Eastwood.357 (17. Mai 2013)

Ok, ich gebe zu, dass das mit den Scheibengrößen auf Zehntelwissen beruht. Ich meine Irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass hinten ein größerer Durchmesser bei schweren Fahrern Sinn macht,  in den neuen Bike Magazinen hacken sie ja auch ganz schön auf den Bremsen rum. Was würde also Sinn machen? mindestens 180 mm Vorne und Hinten ist klar, oder doch andere Größen? Laufradkombi, Schlauchlos? Oder doch besser mit Schlauch? Aufs Gewicht kommt es nicht so sehr an, da kann ich an andere Stelle mehr sparen


----------



## pedax (17. Mai 2013)

Eastwood.357 schrieb:


> Bremsscheiben, wenn möglich, vorne 180, hinten 203 mm.



Da hast du doch etwas verwechselt?


----------



## pedax (17. Mai 2013)

Eastwood.357 schrieb:


> Ok, ich gebe zu, dass das mit den Scheibengrößen auf Zehntelwissen beruht. Ich meine Irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass hinten ein größerer Durchmesser bei schweren Fahrern Sinn macht





Eastwood.357 schrieb:


> mindestens 180 mm Vorne und Hinten ist klar, oder doch andere Größen?



Also wenn man unterschiedliche große Scheiben hat, dann vorne die Größere weil man mind. 80% mit der Vorderbremse bremst und eine größere Scheibe mehr Energie aufnehmen kann und durch die größere Fläche auch etwas schneller wieder abkühlt 

Wenn dein Einsatzgebiet wirklich hauptsächlich Touren sind und du nicht 1500hm oder mehr am Stück bergab fährst reicht wahrscheinlich auch einer 180er und ist etwas weniger empfindlich was Geräusche angeht (je größer die Scheibe desto stärker wirkt sich schon ein kleiner Seitenschlag aus) - wenn du natürlich sehr schwer bist d.h. um die 100kg und bergab sehr schnell fährst und viele Höhenmeter ohne Pause dann könnte auch bei einem Tourenbike eine 200er Scheibe sinnvoll sein

Edit: ich fahre auf meinem Fully 200/180 (Avid Elixir 5) und auf dem Hardtail 180/160 (XT) und bei einem Gewicht von >90kg sind beide Bremsen sowohl für Touren als auch Singletrails mit um die 1000hm problemlos fahrbar


----------



## bobons (17. Mai 2013)

Eastwood.357 schrieb:


> Ok, ich gebe zu, dass das mit den Scheibengrößen auf Zehntelwissen beruht. Ich meine Irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass hinten ein größerer Durchmesser bei schweren Fahrern Sinn macht...



Ich ergänze das mal:

... ein größerer Durchmesser *als die üblichen 160 mm*. Das heisst nicht größer als vorne, zumal nicht viele Rahmen überhaupt mehr als 180 mm vertragen.

Sonst hat @pedax alles gesagt.


----------



## Eastwood.357 (17. Mai 2013)

Alles klar,
und wieder was dazu gelernt.
Besten Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## log11 (17. Mai 2013)

@ Eastwood.357 , soll es die 140mm oder die 120mm Variante des Signature II werden?
Ich selbst liebäugel ja auch mit de Signature II und werd die Magura TS 8 R wählen. Laut den Meinungen im Netz und diversen Tests ist das wohl ne recht solide Gabel.
Ansonsten wäre meine Wahl wie folgt: XT Schaltwerk+Umwerfer, SLX Kurbel,Ritzel,Kette, SLX Scheibenbremse


----------



## pedax (17. Mai 2013)

log11 schrieb:


> Ich selbst liebäugel ja auch mit de Signature II und werd die Magura TS 8 R wählen.
> ...
> Ansonsten wäre meine Wahl wie folgt: XT Schaltwerk+Umwerfer, SLX Kurbel,Ritzel,Kette, SLX Scheibenbremse



Das ist sehr ähnlich dem Aufbau den ich letztes Jahr bestellt habe:


18" Transalp Signature 2 - RS Monarch RT3 HV Tuned
Magura Thor 150mm - 15mm Steckachse Disc only
Scheibenbremse Avid Elixir 5 Komplettset (gibt einen anderen Thread von mir wo ich die XT Schalter auf eine Schelle mit den Avid Bremshebel montiert habe) - bin sehr zufrieden damit und Bremsleistung ist mind. gleich gut wie XT auf anderem Bike
Shimano SLX Hollowtech II Kurbel FC-M660-10
Shimano XT Rapidfire Schalthebel SL-M780 10fach (wegen Instant Release)
Shimano SLX Kassette CS-HG81 10-fach / 11-36
Shimano SLX Umwerfer FD-M660-10 (weil kein Funktionsunterschied zu XT)
Shimano SLX Kette HG-74 10-fach
Sattelstütze Rock Shox Reverb 125mm Remote
 Bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike - nur durch die vielen Remote Hebel (Gabel Lock-Out, Gabel Lift-Select, Sattelstütze Reverb Remote) ist der Lenker sehr voll, deshalb ist es unbedingt notwendig Schaltung und Bremse auf eine Schelle zu montieren (ist natürlich einfacher wenn man nicht mehrere Hersteller mischt)


----------



## _schwede (17. Mai 2013)

Bremse und Schalthebel kann man auch bei Shimano vereinen.
Ich denke Transalp wird auf Wunsch auch die ISpec Version des Schalthebels verbauen.


----------



## pedax (17. Mai 2013)

_schwede schrieb:


> Bremse und Schalthebel kann man auch bei Shimano vereinen.


ja  Sram + Sram bzw. Shimano + Shimano is kein Problem - etwas aufwändiger ist Shimano + Sram (Avid gehört ja zu Sram) geht aber auch



_schwede schrieb:


> Ich denke Transalp wird auf Wunsch auch die ISpec Version des Schalthebels verbauen.


da bin ich mir auch sicher - würde das eigentlich jedem empfehlen, weil da der Lenker so viel aufgeräumter ist


----------



## log11 (17. Mai 2013)

@ pedax, Liftselect und Reverb Remote fallen bei mir weg da ich beides nicht verbauen lasse. Von daher dürfte der Lenker habwegs aufgeräumt sein.
Wie zufrieden bis Du mit der Elixir 5? Man hört viel von schleifenden Avids, Bremsenrubbeln und Undichtgkeiten.


----------



## pedax (17. Mai 2013)

log11 schrieb:


> @ pedax, Liftselect und Reverb Remote fallen bei mir weg da ich beides nicht verbauen lasse. Von daher dürfte der Lenker habwegs aufgeräumt sein.


ja, dann sollt es so auch passen 



log11 schrieb:


> Wie zufrieden bis Du mit der Elixir 5? Man hört viel von schleifenden Avids, Bremsenrubbeln und Undichtgkeiten.


eigentlich sehr zufrieden

Bremsleistung ist besser als bei der XT auf dem anderen Bike
mit Rubbeln und Undichtigkeit habe ich keinerlei Probleme
Vorderbremse schleift jetzt nach ein paar hundert km etwas (Scheibe hat einen leichten Seitenschlag - bei einer 200er Scheibe brauchts aber nicht viel dafür)


----------



## log11 (17. Mai 2013)

pedax schrieb:


> eigentlich sehr zufrieden
> 
> Bremsleistung ist besser als bei der XT auf dem anderen Bike
> mit Rubbeln und Undichtigkeit habe ich keinerlei Probleme
> Vorderbremse schleift jetzt nach ein paar hundert km etwas (Scheibe hat einen leichten Seitenschlag - bei einer 200er Scheibe brauchts aber nicht viel dafür)



Ja eine 200er Scheibe hat schnell nen leichten Schlag weg. Naja bei mir kommen 180/180 dran. Das reicht bei meinen knapp 70kg und dem Fahrprofil.
Aber interessant daß Deine Erfahrungen mit Avid Elixir scheinbar gut sind.....wo scheinbar jeder drauf schimpft.


----------



## pedax (17. Mai 2013)

log11 schrieb:


> Ja eine 200er Scheibe hat schnell nen leichten Schlag weg. Naja bei mir kommen 180/180 dran. Das reicht bei meinen knapp 70kg und dem Fahrprofil.


Ich hab am Hardtail auch eine 180er am Fully aber 200er weil ich doch über 90kg hab und bei uns in den Alpen recht häufig mal Abfahrten mit mehr als 1000 Höhenmeter dabei sind und da ist etwas zusätzliche Sicherheit immer gut 



log11 schrieb:


> Aber interessant daß Deine Erfahrungen mit Avid Elixir scheinbar gut sind.....wo scheinbar jeder drauf schimpft.


vielleicht hab auch einfach Glück und ein funktionierendes Examplar erwischt aber ich könnte nach ca. 1 Jahr regelmäßiger Verwendung absolut nichts negatives über die Avid Elixir sagen


----------



## Eastwood.357 (21. Mai 2013)

@ Log11

Tja, eine weitere Frage, die noch zu entscheiden wäre. Reichen 120 mm für mein Fahrprofil? Ich denke ja, doch ist falsch etwas mehr Federweg zu wählen, zumal mit einer Absenkfunktion? Es wurde hier auch schon die Rock Shox Relevation empfohlen. Es ist ein Elend, wäre doch alles viel einfacher, wenn es nur eine Möglichkeit gäbe
Ich hoffe TA wird mir bei den Entscheidungen zur Seite stehen.


----------



## log11 (22. Mai 2013)

Eastwood.357 schrieb:


> @ Log11
> 
> Tja, eine weitere Frage, die noch zu entscheiden wäre. Reichen 120 mm für mein Fahrprofil? Ich denke ja, doch ist falsch etwas mehr Federweg zu wählen, zumal mit einer Absenkfunktion? Es wurde hier auch schon die Rock Shox Relevation empfohlen. Es ist ein Elend, wäre doch alles viel einfacher, wenn es nur eine Möglichkeit gäbe
> Ich hoffe TA wird mir bei den Entscheidungen zur Seite stehen.


....zur Seite stehen ja, die Entscheidung abnehmen nein.  Ich finde 120mm sympatischer fürs Touren und gemäßigtes Gelände. Vorteil: Weniger Gewicht, weniger Antriebseinflüsse. Dafür werden natürlich auch gröbere Schläge weggebügelt.
Entscheiden musst Du, was für Dich wichtig ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (10. Juni 2013)

Fährt jemand von euch ne Gabel mit mehr Federweg als 150mm? Ich bin am überlegen mir ne Lyrik mit 170mm einzubauen.
Eine Anfrage bei Transalp läuft. Wüsste trotzdem gern von euch obs jemand gemacht hat und wir sich die Geo verändert hat.


Edith: Laut Transalp beträgt die maximale Einbaulänge 545mm was in der Regel einer Gabel mit 160mm entspricht.


----------



## reaction187 (15. Juni 2013)

Ist es normal das der Dämpfer beim ausfedern ein leicht knackendes Geräusch macht?
Was kann das sein? Kann man gut im stehen testen. Stark einfedern und beim ausfedern klickts so leise. Gefettet und geölt ist alles, auch der Bolzen.


----------



## pedax (15. Juni 2013)

reaction187 schrieb:


> Ist es normal das der Dämpfer beim ausfedern ein leicht knackendes Geräusch macht?
> Was kann das sein? Kann man gut im stehen testen. Stark einfedern und beim ausfedern klickts so leise. Gefettet und geölt ist alles, auch der Bolzen.



ich würd mal auf Lager tippen aber frag mal a) bei Transalp an und erstell b) einen eigenen Thread im Tech Talk Forum da sind die Spezialisten für alle möglichen Geräusche unterwegs


----------



## scapin (16. Juni 2013)

reaction187 schrieb:


> Ist es normal das der Dämpfer beim ausfedern ein leicht knackendes Geräusch macht?
> Was kann das sein? Kann man gut im stehen testen. Stark einfedern und beim ausfedern klickts so leise. Gefettet und geölt ist alles, auch der Bolzen.



Habe ich an meinem TA SignatureII auch. Bei mir sind es die Lager. Leichtes Knacken (mehr knirschen) beim ein- und ausfedern. Andere Möglichkeiten habe ich so gut es ging ausgeschlossen (wie Pedale, Sattel-und Stütze, LRS oder Ähnliches). Nach einem Jahr und ca.2500km ist sicher auch ein Service fällig - und verdient!
Auch meine Empfehlung, anrufen und Termin machen.


----------



## reaction187 (16. Juni 2013)

Was mir grad noch aufgefallen ist, wenn der Hebel auf halb offen steht, ist das Geräusch nahezu weg, genauso wenn die luft ausm Dämpfer raus ist und ich dann ein und ausfeder (per hand) ist es absolut leise/geräuschlos. Also die Lager könnens nicht sein, denn gefahren ist es noch nicht, da noch nicht ganz fertig gebaut. Ich glaube das die luft im Dämpfer dieses Geräusch verursacht im zusammenspiel mit irgendwelchen dichtungen darin. Das lässt sich bestimmt nicht "beheben". Vielleicht verschwindets ja beim fahren irgendwann. Wobei ich vermute das es mir während der fahrt nicht auffallen wird da andere Geräusche mehr lärm machen. Aber hab mal zur sicherheit ne mail an TA geschickt.


----------



## cmrlaguna (16. Juni 2013)

scapin schrieb:


> Habe ich an meinem TA SignatureII auch. Bei mir sind es die Lager. Leichtes Knacken (mehr knirschen) beim ein- und ausfedern. Andere Möglichkeiten habe ich so gut es ging ausgeschlossen (wie Pedale, Sattel-und Stütze, LRS oder Ähnliches). Nach einem Jahr und ca.2500km ist sicher auch ein Service fällig - und verdient!
> Auch meine Empfehlung, anrufen und Termin machen.



Also ich fahre im Jahr ca. 5-6000 km , dann müsste das Bike ja 2 mal im Jahr zum Service . 
Ich habe zwar den 1er Signature , aber der hat schon einiges mitgemacht.
Industrielager halten normalerweise sehr lange.
Mein RS Dämpfer ist auch zu hören. Der DT Swiss war ruhiger.  Hat auch einiges an km gebraucht, bis der vernünftig gearbeitet hat. Ich hatte bei warmen Wetter ein leichtes knacken, nach Tausch des Acros Steuersatz gegen einen besseren , war Ruhe.


----------



## reaction187 (16. Juni 2013)

Inwiefern zu hören? hören tut man das ja sowieso, aber ungewöhnliche zusatzgeräusche sind was anderes finde ich. Federgabeln machen ja auch so ein sauggeräusch, aber das is ja normal, nur die knacken auch nicht beim ausfedern, aber wenn das bei den dämpfern so ist, dann ist das eben so. Hauptsache es ist nix kaputt.


----------



## cmrlaguna (16. Juni 2013)

@reaction187

Du schreibst das du noch nicht gefahren bist , hast aber bei starkem einfedern im Stand , das knacken.
Vielleicht sitzen die Buchsen nicht richtig im Dämpfer oder brauchen ein paar km zum einlaufen. Ich würde erstmal fahren und dann nochmal kontrollieren.
Im Neuzustand ist der Dämpfer eh ziemlich bockig.

Der Dämpfer macht eher ein schleif Geräusch , als ein saugen.


----------



## reaction187 (16. Juni 2013)

Ich bin nur gerollt anstatt gefahren, da ich das schaltwerk noch nicht habe. Dabei kann ich das aber auch feststellen. Das Geräusch ist aber recht leise. Es sei denn man fordert es richtig raus. Dann werd ichs halt bald erstmal einfahren und dann nochmal lauschen. Muss aber aus dem Dämpfer kommen, denn ohne luft im Dämpfer gibt es das Geräusch nicht.

Welche Buchsen meinst du? Aber das kann ich mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen. Ich kann das Geräusch im prinzip mit der hand fühlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmrlaguna (16. Juni 2013)

Die Buchsen ( Hülsen ) am Dämpfer , zur Befestigung am Rahmen und Wippe.
Die stecken in den beiden Aufnahmen des Dämpfers . Jeder Rahmen hat ja eine andere Breite zur Befestigung des Dämpfers.


----------



## reaction187 (16. Juni 2013)

http://www.transalp24.de/epages/618...ainbikes_-_Aufbau_Fachbegriffe_Typen#MainText

nr 2 meinst du?

möglich wärs. aber dann müsste ich den Dämpfer ausbauen um mir diese anzusehen. Nur wie schon erwähnt, ohne luft im Dämpfer, gibt es dieses Geräusch nicht mehr. Also schätz ich mal dass das durch den hohen luftdruck entsteht.
Aber vielleicht gibt sich das ja mit der zeit, ansonsten ist guter service ja gesichert...


----------



## cmrlaguna (16. Juni 2013)

reaction187 schrieb:


> nr 2 meinst du?



Jep !


----------



## reaction187 (16. Juni 2013)

gut, müsste ich nachsehen, weiß nur grad nicht ob dazu der dämpfer ausgebaut werden muss. Aber lieber fahre ich erstmal ne weile. Denke aber nicht dass das Geräusch daher kommt.


----------



## Das_Playmobil (22. Juni 2013)

Eine kurze Frage: Kann man beim Transalp Signature II Rahmen mit 120mm in 16" eine Trinkflasche montieren? Beim Signature I geht das ja offensichtlich nicht.


----------



## cmrlaguna (22. Juni 2013)

Das_Playmobil schrieb:


> Eine kurze Frage: Kann man beim Transalp Signature II Rahmen mit 120mm in 16" eine Trinkflasche montieren? Beim Signature I geht das ja offensichtlich nicht.



Schreib doch ne Mail nach TA . Da bekommst du ganz Schnell eine Antwort.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thebike69 (18. März 2015)

Hallo,
es ist schon seeeehr lange her das jemand etwas zu Transalp Signature etwas gepostet hat. 
Ich möchte mir den Signature X12 für 160mm kaufen. 
Wollte nun hier ein paar Erfahrungen sammeln zwecks Wertigkeit Handling usw usw
Gerne auch Foto's von euren Signatures


----------



## mtintel (26. März 2015)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> es ist schon seeeehr lange her das jemand etwas zu Transalp Signature etwas gepostet hat.
> Ich möchte mir den Signature X12 für 160mm kaufen.
> Wollte nun hier ein paar Erfahrungen sammeln zwecks Wertigkeit Handling usw usw
> Gerne auch Foto's von euren Signatures


Würde mich auch sehr interessieren, da ich zum Enduro mit 160mm auch nicht wirklich viel finden konnte


----------



## Thebike69 (26. März 2015)

Hi mtintel, ich werde mir das Signature X12 am Montag bestellen. Finde die Optik geil und man sieht es nicht an jeder Ecke


----------



## mtintel (26. März 2015)

@Thebike69: Konntest du es einmal Probefahren oder auch nicht? Wie groß bist du, welche SL hast du und in welcher Größe bestellst du es dir?


----------



## Thebike69 (26. März 2015)

Ich bin 179cm und nehme das 18"


----------



## kommski (27. März 2015)

Das_Playmobil schrieb:


> Eine kurze Frage: Kann man beim Transalp Signature II Rahmen mit 120mm in 16" eine Trinkflasche montieren? Beim Signature I geht das ja offensichtlich nicht.



Alternativ kann man die Durstbremse verbauen


----------



## slrzo (28. März 2015)

Das_Playmobil schrieb:


> Eine kurze Frage: Kann man beim Transalp Signature II Rahmen mit 120mm in 16" eine Trinkflasche montieren? Beim Signature I geht das ja offensichtlich nicht.



Geht, hab ich auch. Hab nen Halter von Specialized, wo man zur Seite hin die Flasche entnimmt. Wenn ich morgen dran denk kann ich mal nen Bild machen. Bekomme ne 750/800ml Flasche rein. Eine 1 Liter Flasche könnte vielleicht auch noch passen.

Edit: habe aber noch den 26" Rahmen


----------

